# NEW FEATURE - Photography Tutorials



## Overread

Some of you might recall that we have an already started list of tutorials on the site listed here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/123160-tutorial-thread.html

However that list has grown old, some of the camera brands have moved on and the tutorials are now out of date. Furthermore many people simply don't know about it, they overlook or simply miss out the tutorial section and thus never make full use of it to help reference the material to new members to the site or to each other. 

As such we are starting again with a fresh thread, fresh articles and fresh submissions from the membership. This is your chance to help really craft together a comprehensive list of guides, both advanced and basic, to help other photographers. 

These articles can be of any kind, from threads on the site through to review and articles written on external websites. Remember also that we don't just deal with digital photography here, film photography and video articles are both additional valid topics that we need helpful guides on. 



So this is your chance - you, the members, are going to help build this and this is your way to give back to the community and also have a chance to have some great articles to reference. We want your articles - post them up and link to them and I'll work at building them into a comprehensive resource of tutorials right here. Also note that you can also go through the linked tutorial thread above, many of the articles will still be valid and thus there is no problem listing them all over again.



*General FAQs:*

*Lens FAQs:*

*Camera FAQs:*

*Lighting FAQs:*

*PP or Post Processing FAQs:*

*Equipment review sites, etc. *

*Books/general reference websites:*


----------



## KmH

Here is a good starting point - Digital Photography Tutorials

For visual image composition - 10 Top Photography Composition Rules | Photography Mad

Advanced Composition -- Part I


----------



## Overread

*new posts appearing bump* 
maybe I should unstick this so people notice it more ? - it does seem that sticky activates the invisibility cloak ;P


----------



## macpro88

Overread said:


> it does seem that sticky activates the invisibility cloak ;P



Stickies are important, so everyone ignores them 

Thanks for this! **Initiate friendly bump**


----------



## MLeeK

Business topics?

off the top of my head...
Lighting: Studiolighting.net; www.strobist.com

Equipment reviews: Digital Photography Review is my favorite!

Basics:
Composition Guidelines for Better Photographic Composition.


----------



## Overread

Mleek - off the top of my head I think there is a business sticky for them in the business section; but considering how often they come up I wouldn't be opposed to adding some to this sticky as well as a good central resource for the site


----------



## zarekr

I've written a few tutorials aimed at beginners with an emphasis on travel photography, but of course the principles apply to everything: 

How to get sharp photos every time - Photography - 25 Days Off - an explanation of the factors that make an image sharp or not.

Why understanding dynamic range is vital for travel photography - Photography - 25 Days Off - dynamic range for beginners. 

25 non-technical tips to improve your travel photography - Photography - 25 Days Off - mostly composition tips. 

9 ways to make your travel photography easier - Photography - 25 Days Off - this one is really about making photography a convenience rather than a burden. 

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## LisaCadwell

KmH said:


> Here is a good starting point - Digital Photography Tutorials



I really like this link. It's asnwering most of my technical questions right now. I'm looking forward to the hours of reading that I have in store for me. Just thought I would mention that I'm using this "sticky"


----------



## Steve_B_Welsh

A good site I learnt most of photo shop skills from is http://www.good-tutorials.com they have a lot of linked tutorials on there they also have a photography section hope someone finds it useful


----------



## ryanwaff

One place that should not be overlooked is DeviantART. The tutorials that the members submit are mostly about editing, but a quick search of the topic you are looking for will, 99% of the time, yield results. 

Browsing Tutorials on deviantART

This site also has a myriad of articles, tutorials and reviews: Digital Photography Tips and Tutorials

And this site also has quite a few articles on a whole list of topics ranging from business talk to handling clientele to editing: Improve Photography


----------



## boborone

I just got back into photography after having a point n shoot for the last 10 years. Papa gave me his old Yashica TL - Super. Really nice SLR for the age it is. Bout to get a T3i. Waiting on delivery. But being out of the field for so long, I forgot most of what I learned. I found this Training, tutorials & online classes by expert Ben Long just searching around for things on the T3i. He does some tutorials on other cameras as well. But man, this guy can teach. He is very articulate, and unlike most videos, he seems to know what he is talking about. Every photog who does a video does know what they are talking about, but the production value leaves me disinterested. He keeps my attention and makes everything seem very easy to pick up. And also, saw on another site, lots of people using the scene and auto modes on their cameras. I'll tell you after watching the Exposure and the one for my camera, he makes so you not need to use the auto functions. The exposure course has projects for you to do also as you watch it. So far, it's not something you just watch and throw away afterwards. I know it's paid, but figured you could throw it in the mix if yall felt like it.


----------



## ManualMode

I'd like to add my own site to the list and would like to contribute to this site if I can: www.manualmode.info
perfect for the absolute beginner with a DSLR.


----------



## michael740

Fantastic. Thank you ManualMode.


----------



## tentwo

Here are a few good ones I know of and I have many so I can assist in making this good.

*Professional Photograph Restoration Workflow*
In this tutorial, we&#8217;ll take an in-depth look at restoring an old torn photograph.
*Age Progression*
Here&#8217;s a tutorial showing you how artist go about aging a woman&#8217;s face in Photoshop.
*Changing Hair Color*
Here in this tutorial we will teach how to change a person&#8217;s hair color using Photoshop&#8217;s brush tool and the soft light blend.
*Colorizing Black-And-White Photos*
Using Photoshop to create a classic hand-painted effect.
*Street Photography Explained*
Street photography is one of those techniques that sounds simple, &#8216;just go out and take some photos of people wondering about&#8217;, but some time it is very difficult, in this guide you will find some tips and basics for great street photography.
*Self Portrait Photography Guide*
In this guide you will learn some useful tips for snapping self-photos.
*Waterfall Photography Tips and Techniques*
Waterfalls provide their own unique set of problems which requires a unique set of solutions. This article is about those unique problems and the solutions that allow photographers to produce images that communicate the power and beauty that is inherent in the waterfalls that stand before their lenses.
*How to Photograph Comets*
In this guide you will learn some useful tips about comets photography.
*How to Make Your Twins*
Imagine one day you announce to all your friends that you have a twin, by showing them a very realistic photo. There must be many fun then! In this tutorial artis will show you how to do that in this photoshop tutorial.
*Infrared Photography Technique*
Infrared photography is one of those techniques that requires a bit of practice. Its not that hard to produce an infrared photograph but adjusting the image in post processing is a business that yeilds different results each and every time, learn all about it through this guide.
*Dual View Photo Editing in Photoshop*
In this Photoshop tutorial, we&#8217;ll look at how to give ourselves two different views of the same image by opening it in two separate document windows, each set to a different zoom level, making it much easier to judge the effect our edits are having on the overall image.
*Local Contrast*
Is your lens lacking contrast? Find out how to simulate the contrast qualities of high quality lens with this Photoshop retouching tutorial. This effect increases visible detail and edge contrast without increasing the overall image contrast.
*Use Photoshop to Turn Day Into Dusk*
In this tutorial we will demonstrate a quick technique to make your photos look as if they were taken at night. Let&#8217;s get started!
*Souping up a Photo*
There are times when a regular photo just doesn&#8217;t cut it and you need your photo to pack a punch. Here is one technique that you may find useful.
*Wedding Photography Explained*
In this guide you will learn tips and techniques for taking professional level weddings photography.
*Add a Realistic Rainbow to a Photo in Photoshop*
In this Photoshop photo effects tutorial, we&#8217;ll learn how to easily add a rainbow, and even a double rainbow, to a photo! As we&#8217;ll see, Photoshop ships with a ready-made rainbow gradient for us to use. We&#8217;ll learn where to find it and how to load it in.
*Remove a Person from a Photo with Photoshop CS5*
One of the new features we will be looking at this tutorial is called Content Aware. This feature allows you to quickly fill in a selection with surrounding content making it look like a part of the original image.
*How to Use Lines in Photography Compositions*
In this guide we will discuss the usefulness of lines for better shots.
*How to Capture Really Sharp Photos*
One of the most frustrating experiences for a photographer is to get home from a photo trip with some great images only to find that some of the images are not sharp. To help solve this problem, this article covers seven things that a photographer can do to create really sharp images.
*Look More Muscular*
Ok, So You Wanna Look Muscular? But don&#8217;t afford the money nor the time to train in a gym? Who cares, it&#8217;s only a quick impression picture that matters, right? Well, You can be right! Check out this tutorial to see how you can improve yourself!
*Create Your Own Bokeh for Beautiful Photo Effect*
What&#8217;s a bokeh you say? It&#8217;s that oh-so-wonderful fuzziness in the background of photographs with a shallow depth of field and accompanying starry highlights. You can create you own bokeh effects with a little craftiness.
*Photographing Complex Architecture*
Photographer Philipp Klinger gives his advice on capturing elaborate structures.
*Tilt-Shift Photography Photoshop Tutorial*
This tutorial has been produced using Photoshop CS2 on a PC and shows you how to give a city shot a neat miniaturization effect.
*Intuitive B&W Conversions*
Try this simple step-by-step process for making beautiful monochrome images.
*Color Correction Basics in Photoshop*
Have you wanted to learn more about color correction? The focus of this tutorial is to help you delve deeper into color correcting to up the production value of your images. Learn a few simple techniques while creating.
*How to Photograph Wakeboarders & Waterskiing*
In this tutorial we will find some useful tips on how to achieve great wakeboarding pictures.
*Camera Toss Photography Technique*
In this step by step guide we will learn some technique of camera toss photography.
*Make Your Photo Impressive*
There are so many methods to change your photo&#8217;s color, but here artist will show you some best ways to do that.
*Give a Photo a Complete Glamour Makeover With Stunning Light and 3D Effects*
In this tutorial, you will learn how to retouch a model&#8217;s face and subtly manipulate her hair. In addition, we will enhance the canvas by adding attractive lighting and 3D effects.
*Color Correction in Photoshop with the Curves Adjustment Tool*
This tutorial will teach you how to use this tool to color correct photos efficiently.
*Reducing Wrinkles With the Healing Brush in Photoshop*
In this tutorial, we will look at the Healing Brush, by far the best photo retouching tool in all of Photoshop, and how we can use it to easily reduce distracting skin wrinkles in an image.
*Portrait Lighting Tutorial: Character Study*
In this tutorial you will learn how to make a portrait more honorable and admirable.
*Macro Photography Tips*
Photographing insects in flight is one of the greatest challenges for all wildlife photographers. This article describes how to capture crisp, sharp images of the Emperor Dragonfly.
*Nightclub Photography*
A Guide To Nightclub Photography
*Face Makeover*
In this tutorial you will learn how to make a beauty makeover with cool retouching effects:
*Aperture and Shutter Priority*
Shutter Priority is an auto exposure system in which the camera achieves correct exposure by selecting the aperture after the user has selected the shutter speed.
*How to Create Sunshine Effect in Studio with Artificial Sunlight*
In this tutorial video we&#8217;ll give you tips on how to cheat Mother Nature and show you How to Create Your Own Sunshine in the Studio.
*How To Photograph Moving Vehicles*
A step-by-step guide to capturing that perfect motion shot.
*Travel With Still+Video*
Tips for better technical and creative results shooting video with your DSLR.
*Professional Lighting in Model Photography*
This case study shows how lighting was manipulated to create the perfect environment for a fashion photoshoot.
*Portable Lighting for the Studio and on Location*
In this lesson, we decided to keep things very simple and just illustrate some uses of this one simple shoe mount flash lighting kit, the XS OctoDome nxt Basic Kit with Grids, for both indoor and outdoor portraits.
*Photography Tutorial: Get the Right Light*
When shooting portraits, good lighting is all-important. To make sure you have it, you can buy expensive lighting rigs and multiple flash units. Or you can spend a few bucks and carry just the right mix of sun and clouds in your pack.
*Macro Photography*
How to take close-up pictures of small things.
*DIY &#8211; High Speed Photography at Home*
You can use this technique to take picture of exploding things like tomatoes, water balloons, watermelons, or even your Canon camera as you smash it against a wall for not understanding the menus.
*Isolated Sharpness*
Tips and techniques for using shallow depth of field to add impact to your macro shots.
*Beyond HDR*
In this tutorial you will learn how to expand your photo&#8217;s tonal range when HDR techniques aren&#8217;t ideal.


----------



## tentwo

Here are some very good podcast out there I think can help many of you.
*Podcasts/Videocasts*
In alphabetical order:


Adobe® Photoshop® Lightroom&#8482; http://rss.adobe.com/www/special/light_room.rss(videocast) 
Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Killer Tips &#8211; Lightroom Videos http://feeds.feedburner.com/adobelightroomkillertips(videocast) 
Audio2u Shutters Inc. http://www.audio2u.com/xml/si.xml(podcast) 
Candid Frame http://feeds.feedburner.com/thecandidframe(podcast) 
Chase Jarvis Photography TV Edt. http://feeds.feedburner.com/ChaseJarvis(videocast) 
Digital Photography Podcast  (podcast) 
Digital Photography Podcast Video Edt. http://www.podango.com/feeds/feed.php?pid=1313&amid=1&returnType=all(videocast) 
Digital Photography Tips from the Top Floor  (podcast/videocast) 
Digital Story  (podcast) 
DigitalPro Talk&#8217;s Podcast  (podcast) 
EXIF and Beyond  (podcast) 
Inside Digital Photo Radio (podcast) &#8211; iTunes feed 
Jeff Curto&#8217;s Camera Position http://feeds.feedburner.com/cameraposition(podcast) 
LensWork &#8211; Photography and the Creative Process  (podcast) 
Lightroom for Digital Photographers http://feeds.feedburner.com/lightroomfordigitalphotographers(videocast) 
Photography 101 http://photooneoone.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default?alt=rss  (videocast) 
Photography Podcast  (podcast) 
PhotoNetCast http://feeds.feedburner.com/Photonetcast(podcast) You should really subscribe to this one 
Photoshop for Digital Photographers http://feeds.feedburner.com/photoshopfordigitalphotographers(videocast) 
Photoshop Killer Tips http://feeds.feedburner.com/PhotoshopKillerTips(videocast) 
PhotoShop User TV http://www.photoshopusertv.com/?feed=rss2(videocast) 
Photowalkthrough http://feeds.feedburner.com/photowalkthrough(videocast) 
Pixelicious http://feeds.feedburner.com/pixelicious/MLEE(videocast) 
Pro Photography Show http://feeds.feedburner.com/prophotoshow(podcast) 
This Week in Photography http://feeds.feedburner.com/Twipphoto(podcast/videocast) 
Thoughts on Photography http://www.thoughtsonphotography.com/rss(podcast) 
The Digital Photography Show http://digiphoto.thepodcastnetwork.com/feed/(podcast)


----------



## tentwo

Here are some very good podcast out there I think can help many of you.
*Podcasts/Videocasts*
In alphabetical order:


Adobe® Photoshop® Lightroom http://rss.adobe.com/www/special/light_room.rss(videocast) 
Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Killer Tips  Lightroom Videos http://feeds.feedburner.com/adobelightroomkillertips(videocast) 
Audio2u Shutters Inc. http://www.audio2u.com/xml/si.xml(podcast) 
Candid Frame http://feeds.feedburner.com/thecandidframe(podcast) 
Chase Jarvis Photography TV Edt. http://feeds.feedburner.com/ChaseJarvis(videocast) 
Digital Photography Podcast  (podcast) 
Digital Photography Podcast Video Edt. http://www.podango.com/feeds/feed.php?pid=1313&amid=1&returnType=all(videocast) 
Digital Photography Tips from the Top Floor  (podcast/videocast) 
Digital Story  (podcast) 
DigitalPro Talks Podcast  (podcast) 
EXIF and Beyond  (podcast) 
Inside Digital Photo Radio (podcast)  iTunes feed 
Jeff Curtos Camera Position http://feeds.feedburner.com/cameraposition(podcast) 
LensWork  Photography and the Creative Process  (podcast) 
Lightroom for Digital Photographers http://feeds.feedburner.com/lightroomfordigitalphotographers(videocast) 
Photography 101 http://photooneoone.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default?alt=rss  (videocast) 
Photography Podcast  (podcast) 
PhotoNetCast http://feeds.feedburner.com/Photonetcast(podcast) You should really subscribe to this one 
Photoshop for Digital Photographers http://feeds.feedburner.com/photoshopfordigitalphotographers(videocast) 
Photoshop Killer Tips http://feeds.feedburner.com/PhotoshopKillerTips(videocast) 
PhotoShop User TV http://www.photoshopusertv.com/?feed=rss2(videocast) 
Photowalkthrough http://feeds.feedburner.com/photowalkthrough(videocast) 
Pixelicious http://feeds.feedburner.com/pixelicious/MLEE(videocast) 
Pro Photography Show http://feeds.feedburner.com/prophotoshow(podcast) 
This Week in Photography http://feeds.feedburner.com/Twipphoto(podcast/videocast) 
Thoughts on Photography http://www.thoughtsonphotography.com/rss(podcast) 
The Digital Photography Show http://digiphoto.thepodcastnetwork.com/feed/(podcast)


----------



## tentwo

Now for total novices and even those pros seeking information here are a few blogs out there that are amazing at helping me learn the craft!
*Blogs
*In alphabetical order:


1001 Noisy Cameras
17mm Blog
640 Pixels
All Narfed Up
Allens Digital Photography Blog
Beyond Megapixels
Beyond Phototips
Beyond the Obvious
Camera Porn
Chase Jarvis Blog
Collective Lens
Current Photo Contests
Dan Hellers Photography Business Blog
Digital Photography
Digital Photography Now
Digital Photography Tutorials
Digital ProTalk
Digital Shot
Digital Wizardry Photography Blog
DigitalFreak.net
digital Photography School
dispatches
DIYPhotography.net  Photography and Studio Lighting
DVPhoto
Earthbound Light
ePHOTOzine News Feed
Epic Edits Weblog   (co-host at PhotoNetCast) 
F/1.0
fotohacker
Found Photography
Graf Nature Photography
Harry Nowell Photo Blog
Hey Girl, Nice Shot
Houston Photobloggers
Hyperphocal
Jeff Wignalls "The Joy of Digital Photography"
Jeffs Photo Gallery
JMG-Galleries   (co-host at PhotoNetCast) 
Joe McNallys Blog
John Nack on Adobe
Kwerfeldein   (co-host at PhotoNetCast) 
LeggNets Digital Capture
LetsGoDigital Camera Reviews
Magical Places Fine Art
MAKE: Imaging Blog
Marketing Photos with Mary Virginia Swanson
My Camera World
Neil Creek  Photographer
Photo Attorney
Photo Business News
Photo Competitions
Photocritic
Photography Basics
Photography Business
Photography Grants and Awards
Photography tips
PhotographyVoter
Photojojo
photonovice.net
Photopreneur
Photoshop Insider
PhotoWalking Life
Photowalking.org
planet neil  tangents
Planet Photoshop
PopPhoto: Popular Photography & Imaging Features
Pro Photo Life
Rasmus Rasmussen
RDD Photo
Sharing My Light
Shifting Pixel
Shutterpad.com
State of the Art
Strobist
Sublime Light
Suite101: Photography articles
The Digital ImageMaker
The Imaging Resource News Page
The Online Photographer
Thomas Hawks Digital Connection
Vincent Laforets Blog
Words: Irrational  digital photography explored
Yaniks Photoblog


----------



## tentwo

Here are a few more photography tutorials I thought I should mention:

*1. How to Capture Stunning Fine Art Landscape Photographs*
Learn how to compose beautiful monochromatic landscape photos through this easy-to-follow guide.
*
2. Photoshop Quick Tips: Light Leaks in Photography (Video)*
Process your photos to have a vintage-style appearance with the aid of this Photoshop tutorial video found on Abduzeedo.
*
3. HDR Explained*
HDR is a popular photo technique. If you&#8217;re interested in this genre, take a look at this quick start informational tutorial on HDR.
*
4. Overprocessing in Photography*
This tutorial aims to teach readers how to mimic photo-processing techniques inspired by popular photographer, Dave Hill.
*
5. Street Photography Explained*
Nothing comes close to the unpredictability of taking photos in urban landscapes. This guide shares tips and basics for great street photography.
*
6. Hand Colouring a Black and White Photo in Photoshop*
It&#8217;s quite simple to convert full-color photos to black and white, but how do you go in the other direction? Check out this Photoshop tutorial to find out.
*
7. Self Portrait Photography Guide*
Photographers often spend their time at the opposite side of the lens. If you want to make yourself your subject, this guide shares some useful tips for snapping self-photos.
*
8. Action Photography &#8211; The Tips You Should Use*
This photography guide goes over tips, techniques and tricks for capturing dynamic subjects with your camera.
*
9. Water Photography the Easy Way*
How do you capture water beautifully? This guide offers suggestions and techniques for taking photos of water.
*
10. Create a Colorful Portrait with Easy Lighting Effects*
Spice up your ordinary photos by infusing interesting light effects into them. Learn how to do this through this easy-to-follow Photoshop tutorial.
*
11. Capturing The Smoke &#8211; Amazing Smoke Photography Tutorial*
Ever wondered how you could effectively take pictures of smoke? Learn how to set up a stage that will allow you to take beautiful photographs of smoke. 
*
12. Desaturated Film Style Photos*
In this Photoshop tutorial, you will discover a method for processing your images to give them a desaturated and trendy appearance.
*
13. How to Create HDR Photos*
This is a tutorial on how to make high dynamic range (HDR)-style images using Photomatix, a popular HDR software.
*
14. Retouching a Studio Portrait*
Often, we need to retouch photos even if they are taken in professional studio settings. Learn basic techniques for correcting photos through this Photoshop tutorial.
*
15. A Guide to Nightclub Photography*
In event photography, nothing is as tricky to cover as nightclubs. Here are a few tips to help you take great photographs in bars and nightclub scenes.
*
16. How to Make Your Twins*
Have fun with photographs by learning how to compose photos that make it look like you have a twin sibling.
*
17. Edgy Style Photo Treatment*
In this quick and easy Photoshop tutorial, you&#8217;ll learn how to give your photos a dark and mysterious appearance.
*
18. How to Create an Atmospheric Car Portrait*
Learn how to take stunning photos of cars in this excellent tutorial that goes over the preparation, suggested equipment, and more.
*
19. How to Photograph Comets*
Comets are rare and wonderful things. Make sure you don&#8217;t fudge up that sometimes once-in-a-lifetime event by learning the basics of photographing comets.
*
20. How To Photograph Wakeboarders & Waterskiing*
Water, rapid movement, loud noises: taking photos of water sports is a tough gig. This basic guide shares tips for effective photography of water sports.
*
21. 5 Second Eye Enhancement*
Learn to retouch the eyes of your photo&#8217;s subject quickly and effortlessly by reading through this awesome Photoshop tutorial.
*
22. Photographing Buildings &#8211; A Guide*
There&#8217;s an art and science to capturing buildings in photos. For inspiration, check out this guide.
*
23. Dual View Photo Editing in Photoshop*
This tutorial promotes the use of a dual-view workspace set up for efficient editing of images inside of Photoshop.
*
24. Color Blending Collection I*
This is a particular post-processing technique for blending colors into photos to make them look more interesting.
*
25. Infrared Photography Technique*
Infrared photography is a post-processing technique for giving images interesting &#8212; and often unpredictable &#8212; effects. Learn all about it through this guide.
*
26. Changing Hair Color*
Photoshop&#8217;s Brush Tool and the Soft Light blend mode are utilized in this technique to change a person&#8217;s hair color.
*
27. Local Contrast*
This tutorial shares a method for utilizing Photoshop&#8217;s Unsharp Mask filter to enhance the contrast of certain parts of a photo.
*
28. Retouch a Girl with Lighting Focus*
This tutorial goes over retouching techniques, paying attention to accurate lighting considerations when photo-manipulating images.
*
29. Selecting & Extracting Hair*
The most difficult part of selecting subjects in Photoshop &#8212; to isolate and superimpose them into another photo, for example &#8212; is the hair. This is a technique to help you better select hair.
*
30. How to Fake Reflections in Photoshop*
Want to add a digitally-placed reflection in a photo? This Photoshop tutorial uses layer duplication, quick masking and the Gradient tool to get the job done.
*
31. Make Up a Girl*
Give a subject&#8217;s face an appearance of having make-up in this Photoshop tutorial that involves Curves adjustment and the Gaussian Blur filter.
*
32. Basic Exposure Blending in Photoshop*
Using layer blending and tweaking exposure can result in better images. This Photoshop tutorial walks you through a cool process of photo blending.
*
33. How to Create a Serene Panorama from Multiple Photographs*
Learn how to piece together a beautiful panorama using multiple photographs in this tutorial on Psdtuts+.
*
34. Use Photoshop to Turn Day into Dusk*
Realistically fake evening shots by following along this excellent Photoshop tutorial on how to convert day photos to look as if you took them just before nighttime.
*
35. Wedding Photography Explained*
This wonderful guide goes over tips and techniques for taking professional-level photos at weddings.
*
36. Add a Realistic Rainbow to a Photo in Photoshop*
This Photoshop tutorial will instruct you on how to add a rainbow into a photo with the use of the Gradient tool and the Screen blending mode.
*
37. Devil&#8217;s Eye*
Learn how to process eyes to look dark and eerie with the help of the Burn tool, the Brush tool, and blending modes in Photoshop via this tutorial.
*
38. Add Dynamic Lighting to a Flat Photograph*
Learn how to create a surreal scene that incorporates dynamic lighting by studying this Photoshop tutorial.
*
39. How to Smooth Skin without Losing Texture in Photoshop*
Learn how to realistically smoothen the skin of your subject with the help of blending modes, image adjustments, and more by reading this Photoshop tutorial.
*
40. Remove a Person from a Photo with Photoshop CS5*
Photoshop&#8217;s Content Aware feature is full of awesomeness. One way to use it is to remove a person from an image; this tutorial will walk you through the process.
*
41. Glisten in the Sunshine*
This Photoshop tutorial will cover how to give your photographs that popular "Bokeh" photography effect, among other techniques.
*
42. How to Use Lines in Photography Compositions*
Effective knowledge of photocompositions involves the use of lines in the scene in question. This guide will discuss the usefulness of lines for better shots.
*
43. How to Capture Really Sharp Photos*
If you&#8217;re having a hard time taking photos that aren&#8217;t blurry, it might be best to read this guide on how to take crisp photos.
*
44. Look More Muscular*
You can beef up your photo subjects with the Liquify filter in Photoshop; discover how in this step-by-step tutorial.
*
45. Tilt Shifting Miniature Photography with Photoshop*
Tilt-shift photography is a popular style of photography that simulates miniature scenes. This tutorial utilizes Photoshop to mimic the effect produced by tilt-shift lenses.
*
46. Color Correction Basics in Photoshop*
An important part of photo-processing is the ability to enhance and correct the colors of a digital image. This guide will go over the basic tools on color correction in Photoshop.
*
47. Infrared Photography: Tips on How to Get Started*
This multi-part guide discusses the hardware, techniques and tricks for capturing beautiful infrared photos.
*
48. 13 Steps for Shooting the Perfect Water Droplet*
This tutorial on Phototuts+ shares tips, tricks and techniques for capturing water droplets with your camera.
*
49. How to Create a Radical Photo Sequence*
Learn how to take those stylish and dynamic photo sequence shots with the use of "Burst Mode" capabilities found in many digital cameras, and Photoshop to compose the image.
*
50. How to Shoot a Sequence Photo*
This 3-minute video tutorial goes over tips and techniques for capturing professional-level sequence photos.



Hope this helps someone! Happy Shooting!


----------



## tentwo

OK, so before your learn to swim, you needed floaties :mrgreen:   I am a graduate from the NY School of Art and I figured I would setup a complete how to for beginners and list out by segment, as my notes were in the courses.  So here are a must read for anyone getting into photography! IMO  You will not regret it!

*1 - Digital Basics*
It happens rarely that I find an article that seems to cover all the basics of digital photography, but this article hits the spot very nicely indeed. It's a one-shot introduction to the basics. Get the full skinny at _Digital Basics_ on Photo Pursue
*
2 - Learn Photography in Five Steps*
Panning. I think I cried the first time that I tried it. I might've had a better experience with this clear, five-step tutorial to capturing moving subjects. Find it all on _Learn Photography in Five Steps_ on Step By Step Photography
*
3 - Working with Models for that Perfect Wide-Angle Photo*
So you've tried your hand at underwater photography and you love it. Now you want to try something a bit more advanced. How about including a model? Here's how..._Working with Models for that Perfect Wide-Angle Photo_ on Stephen Frink
*
4 - Avoiding the evil of red-eye*
If you're using a compact camera, red-eye can turn a portrait of your best friend into a picture of the devil incarnate. This guide explains what red eye is, how it happens, and how to avoid it. Read more on _Avoiding the evil of red-eye_ on Small Aperture
*
5 - Digital Photography Tutorial*
Basic ideas in photography are covered here: composition, exposure, editing, storage, and printing. There's nothing too detailed, but it does offer an entry-level guide - a perfect tutorial to forward to your clueless mum / dad / sibling who just got their first camera. Read it all on _Digital Photography Tutorial_ on Hub Pages 
*
6 - Beginners Guide to Photography for computer Geeks*
A beginners' guide to photography written by a beginner with a sense of humour. It has everything from metering to filters, as well as a decent explanation of focal length. Learn more at _Beginners Guide to Photography for computer Geeks_ on Bernie Sumption 
*
7 - How to write and sell a photo story*
You're a photographer, right, not a writer? But sometimes, you need words to accompany your images. This'll help you to find the words to sell your story. Check out the full tutorial on _How to write and sell a photo story_ on Pixiq
*
8 - Understanding your Digital SLR Camera*
What happens if you change your camera's aperture? How about shutter speed? And ISO? How can you make sure your camera focuses where you want it to focus? What's a good lens to have? This tutorial has it all. The full article is on _Understanding your Digital SLR Camera_ on Kevin and Amanda
*
9 - Photographing Panoramas*
Photo Guide's guide to Panorama photography is a simple guide covering all the major points for photographing panoramas, including how to get the photos, and how to stitch them all together. A great introduction guide. More at _Photographing Panoramas_ on Photo Guides
*
10 - Dave Hill Quick photography Tutorial*
Ever fancied giving your photos a cartoon-like effect? This tutorial shows you just what you need to do with a little HDR and unsharp mask help. Have a read at _Dave Hill Quick photography Tutorial_ on Abdu zeedo
*
11 - How to Develop your Photography Skills*
Taking good photos isn't just about understanding physics and the technicalities of your camera. It's about knowing what makes a good picture and spotting the opportunities. This tutorial tells you what to look out for. There's more at _How to Develop your Photography Skills_ on Bama Scenes
*
12 - The Digital Photography Tutorial*
You've filled a memory card with images. Now what? This tutorial will walk through your workflow, from post-processing and on through organisation, printing, sharing and storing. More at _The Digital Photography Tutorial_ on Best Family Photography Tips
*
13 - Beginning Photography Tips: Top 10 Techniques for Better Picture*
You might have aperture sewn up and ISO is no longer giving you a headache, but what other elements contribute to a great photo? Composition, the weather, time of day, timing. This website covers ten things you need to think about. There's more at _Beginning Photography Tips: Top 10 Techniques for Better Picture_ on Better Photo
*
14 - Learning Photography*
A lot of photography is instinctive: knowing what makes a good image and how best to capture. These five pointers help you to get the most out of your pictures by experimenting and practising. More at _Learning Photography_ on Dan Heller
*
15 - Understanding Histograms*
The histogram. That groovy little graph that shows you just how over- or under-exposed your picture is. This tutorial walks you through the magical art of using a histogram to make sure your images are just right. Nifty! The full article is on _Understanding Histograms_ on Digital Photography School
*
16 - Six Secret Steps for Taking Great Photos*
These secrets probably aren't all that secret, but they certainly reinforce what we know about taking good pictures: get as much advice as you can, keep on practising, and enjoy yourself! The full article is on _Six Secret Steps for Taking Great Photos_ on Free Digital Photography Tutorials
*
17 - How to Take Sharp Images*
Great idea for a picture; a pity that it has come out a bit fuzzy around the edges. Here are seven tips to ensuring you get pin-sharp images. Check out the full tutorial on _How to Take Sharp Images_ on Hypergurl
*
18 - How to find great Locations for Model shoots*
Finding a shoot location can be a headache. But have you thought about checking the geotag locations on Flickr images? What about using places you've never considered? What do you need to take with you? How about lighting? This article has got it all.
There's more on _How to find great Locations for Model shoots_ on Lights Talking
*
19 - An introduction to Digital Imaging*
Film cameras and digital post-processing can live harmoniously. Honest! This article tells you what hardware you'll need and explains the benefits that a bit of software can bring to a negative or slide. Check out _An introduction to Digital Imaging_ on Luminous Landscape
*
20 - Introduction to Photography: Ten Ways to Improve your Skills*
If you're setting off with your first camera, this article has some useful ideas for how to make the most out of the experience, like keeping a diary and not giving up when things seem a bit tough. Get the full skinny at _Introduction to Photography: Ten Ways to Improve your Skills_ on Paxton Prints
*
21 - Crash Course Guide to DSLR Photography*
You've just bought your first dSLR! Congratulations! Now what? Well, you'll want to get it out of auto mode, and this crash-course demystifies aperture, ISO, and shutter speed to help get you started. Have a read at _Crash Course Guide to DSLR Photography_ on Photo Guides
*
22 - What is correct Exposure?*
A great tutorial on how to combine aperture, shutter speed, and ISO to ensure that your pictures are correctly exposed. Banish the auto mode and take control of your photography! There's more at _What is correct Exposure?_ on Photoxels
*
23 - Photography Basics*
Clear diagrams show you how light passes through your camera to create an image, and explains how aperture, shutter speed, and ISO affect your pictures. Get more at _Photography Basics_ on Tutorial 9
*
24 - Camera Skills Manual*
Confused by the different settings on your camera? This tutorial explains the difference between Tv and Av, and what the benefits of shooting fully manual are. There's more at _Camera Skills Manual_ on Worth 1000
*
25 - How to take Great Photos of your Projects?*
Have you ever wondered how to take photos to illustrate your own tutorial? This tutorial walks you through it, from what you need to how to do it. Learn more at _How to take Great Photos of your Projects?_ on Ada Fruit
*
26 - Photography in low light Conditions*
We've all been there: you're presented with a great image, but the light is on the low side to actually capture it. These suggestions should help you to get the shot that you want when things are a little dim. The full article is on _Photography in low light Conditions_ on How to Photography
*
27 - Develop your Photography Skills*
An amazing step by step tutorial to develop your photography skills. It is based on basic knowledge of photography and is a great starting point for struggling photographers who want to take their photography further. Read more on _Develop your Photography Skills_ on Wiki How
*
28 - Digital Photography Tips for Beginner*
This tutorial reminds you to get to know your cameras and recommends different ways to experiment with it so that you get the most out of it, and out of your pictures. There's more at _Digital Photography Tips for Beginner_ on Oh Blitz
*
29 - The Golden Hour*
When is the golden hour? What is the magic effect that it has your photographs? If you want to learn how to make your photos sizzle, read on! Read more on _The Golden Hour_ on Small Aperture
*
30 - Basic Photography Tutorial*
If you want to try shooting on film, need to know how to load a spiral, or would like to have a go at processing your own black and white film, you'll find the answers here. Learn more at _Basic Photography Tutorial_ on Silver Light Uk
*
31 - Taking Photographs At Unfamiliar Places*
Taking photos when you're travelling can be a daunting experience. Differences in culture and outlook and just unfamiliarity with the place can be difficult to navigate. Travel photographer Alissa Everett has some useful advice. Can't get enough? Read it all on _Taking Photographs At Unfamiliar Places_ on Pop Photo
*
32 - Travel Photography Introduction*
When are you most likely to take photos? Probably when you're on holiday. This guide will help you to make the most out your holiday snaps, with a look at the technical and the practical side of things. The whole nine yard's at _Travel Photography Introduction_ on Dan Heller
*
33 - Taking Professional Photos*
From using plastic boxes as light diffusers to walking you through Photoshop, this tutorial aims to help you get the most professional looking pictures you can, whatever camera you have. There's more on _Taking Professional Photos_ on The Switch Board
*
34 - How to Make Great Photographs*
Photography is not just about taking photos - but taking great photos. This detailed tutorial discusses just about everything you need to start photography - and sees you on your way to become a great photographer. Read more on _How to Make Great Photographs_ on Ken Rockwell


----------



## tentwo

Now I have seen many say read up on compisition nearly as much as I see the word Photography so here are some excellent tutorials on C omposition. You know, 'rule of thirds', and all that. Technically part of the 'basics' in everybody's book, composition still deserves its own little mini-section in this list - it's an important topic, after all - and well worth a read, of course.


*1- The Rule of Thirds
*Have you heard of the Rule of Thirds? If you haven't, you've almost certainly seen it. It's a groovy trick to help you compose your images. This article explains all. Learn more by going to *The Rule of Thirds on Digital Photography Tips
*

*2 - An Introduction to Photography Composition*
From the rule of thirds, through leading lines, to different points of view, and including a whole heap more, this tutorial covers just about everything you might want to know about composition. Get it all on _An Introduction to Photography Composition_ on Yanki Photo School
*
3 - Vantage Points in Park Photography*
Who hasn't taken a picture in a park before now? I bet we all have. But how can you get the most out of your local patch of green? Here're four great tips. Learn more by going to _Vantage Points in Park Photography_ on Photography Tutorials


----------



## tentwo

Now I know many starting out is on a shoestring budget. So Here are a few DIY ways to help out in that cost factor.

There's more than one way to blow up your photography equipment in extravagant ways. Photographers are a curious and crafty bunch - and there's something rather lovely about building parts of your own kit. With these tutorials, you'll get the creative do-it-yourself juices flowing!
*
1 - How to Create a Low-Budget Reflector or Diffusor*
The more you practise photography, the more things you find you need. Like reflectors. Or diffusers But, you don't have to buy them, you can make a two-in-one reflector and diffuser yourself.
Learn more at _How to Create a Low-Budget Reflector or Diffusor_ on Pxl Eyes
*
2 - Making your own Macro lens for $10*
If you have a can of pringles kicking about, you can turn it into a surprisingly good macro lens. It'll take an afternoon, but it'll be worth it! Read more on _Making your own Macro lens for $10_ on Pixiq
*
3 - How to Make and Use a Pinhole Camera*
Lo-fi photography can be great fun, but it also helps you to develop as a photographer. So how about trying pinhole photography? Don't have a pinhole camera? No problem - here's how to make one! Get the full skinny at _How to Make and Use a Pinhole Camera_ on Kodak


----------



## tentwo

*SO Lets Talk Equipment*

On this forum I have seen numerous questions on "What Equipment" well Without equipment, there's no photography - but without knowledge about your own equipment, it's all too easy to mis-invest your hard-earned cash into stuff you either don't need, or aren't able to use. This set of tutorials collects some of the info I wish I had when I first started out with photography.
*1 - Compact vs Digital SLR cameras*
You've just starting out taking pictures. You're not really sure how a point-and-shoot compares to an SLR. Do you really need to splash out on an SLR for what you want? This'll help you figure it out.
Give it some love at _Compact vs Digital SLR cameras_ on Cambridge in Colour
*
2 - Choosing a Camera*
Itching to get started in photography? The first conundrum to solve is deciding on what camera to buy. This tutorial will help you choose the one that best suits your style of photography.
There's more at _Choosing a Camera_ on Geoff Lawrence
*
3 - 7 ways of ruining your photo equipment*
We love our cameras. They take pretty pictures. But some things don't love our cameras, like salt and dust. Here are the top seven camera ruiners, and how best to combat them.
There's more on _7 ways of ruining your photo equipment_ on Digital Photography School
*
4 - Taking good photos with an iPhone*
I always say that it's not about the camera, but its operator. To prove my point, here's a tutorial proving you can can a pretty good photo with your iPhone. Honest! Here are seven ways to make sure that you do.
Have a read at _Taking good photos with an iPhone_ on eHow
*
5 - Using a Point & Shoot Camera*
If you don't have access to an SLR camera, for whatever reason, you can still get great photos from a point-and-shoot. This article shows you how.
There's more on _Using a Point & Shoot Camera_ on Photo.net
*
6 - 10 Super cool creativity boosting Photography gadgets*
If you've a little money to spare and fancy splurging on some fun and creative photography gadgets this list of ten cool things might help you burn through your cash!
The full tutorial lives at _10 Super cool creativity boosting Photography gadgets_ on Creative Closeup
*
7 - Lenses; What do all These Characters mean?*
If you've ever been confused and befuddled by the strings of near-impenetrable numbers and letters on a lens, you're not alone. And now you can feel enlightened as this article sorts out EF from EF-S and reveals the mystery of IF.
Interested? Check out _Lenses; What do all These Characters mean?_ on Car Photo Tutorials
*
8 - Upgrading to a Digital SLR (Single Lens Reflex)*
When you've reached the ceiling with your point-and-shoot or bridge camera, what should you look out for when you take the plunge and upgrade to a dSLR?
Read all about it on _Upgrading to a Digital SLR (Single Lens Reflex)_ on Digi Diversity 
*
9 - Cleaning your DSLR Sensor: Tips and Advice*
If you can see spots on your images or when you look through the viewfinder, something in your camera probably needs cleaning. This article helps you diagnose where the problem is and what to do about it.
Have a read at _Cleaning your DSLR Sensor: Tips and Advice_ on Photo.net
*
10 - Camera Lenses for Indoor Event Photoraphy*
If you're shooting indoors, probably with limited light, you need some fast glass. This article looks at primes and zooms, wide angle and telephoto, and helps you decide what you'll need in which situation.
There's more at _Camera Lenses for Indoor Event Photoraphy_ on Picture Correct
*
11 - Lens Diffraction and Photography*
Diffraction. It has a nasty habit of interfering with the pictures you want to take. This article explains what it is and how to resolve it.
There's more at _Lens Diffraction and Photography_ on Cambridge in Colour
*
12 - Travel Photography Equipment*
You're off on your travels so naturally you're taking your camera with you. But what else do you need to pack to capture those glorious sunsets and amazing architecture? Take a look here.
Read more on _Travel Photography Equipment _on Dan Heller
*
13 - Understanding Polarizers*
Doubtless you've heard of a polarising filter before now. But what does it actually do? Why do you need one? How do you use one? All your answers are here. There's more at _Understanding Polarizers_ on Luminous Landscape
*
14 - Avoid Flash Media Problems and Save your Images*
Flash cards are not cheap and if you shoot digitally, you can't do it without them. This article talks you through caring for your flash media, how you can prolong its life, and how to get the best out of it.
Find it all on _Avoid Flash Media Problems and Save your Images_ on Paxton Prints
*
15 - Choosing a Digital Camera*
Buying a camera is a major financial investment. This website outlines what you need to look for to make sure that you get the right camera that meets your needs, at the right price.
Have a read at _Choosing a Digital Camera_ on Photoshop Tutorials
*
16 - Using a tripod*
After a shiny camera and a couple of lenses, a tripod is probably the next piece of kit a photographer needs. Why? What are the benefits of a tripod? What are the different types of tripod? What should you look out for? Are there alternatives? This reveals all.
Read all about it on _Using a tripod_ on Cambridge in Colour
*
17 - How to Choose a DSLR Camera*
Upgrading from a point-and-shoot to a dSLR can be overwhelming. This article shows you what you need to consider, how you find the right camera for you, and makes some camera suggestions.
More at _How to Choose a DSLR Camera_ on Digital Photography School
*
18 - Cleaning and Maintaining Your Camera*
Cameras can get dirty pretty quickly, no matter how carefully you treat them. This tutorial shows you why you need a clean sensor and how to clean it yourself.
Read more on _Cleaning and Maintaining Your Camera_ on Paxton Prints
*
19 - Prime lenses (and why you need one)*
Not being able to zoom might be seen as something of a disadvantage when it comes to a lens. But actually, a prime lens is rather wonderful thing that every photographer should have. This explains why.
Read more on _Prime lenses (and why you need one)_ on Pixiq
*
20 - How to clean your DLSR sensor*
Got a grubby sensor? (It happens to all of us.) Want to have a go at cleaning it yourself? (It's not that scary.) Here's how.
The full article is on _How to clean your DLSR sensor_ on Better Photo
*
21 - Choosing your first dSLR*
Your compact camera just isn't doing it for you anymore. You need more control and more options. But where's the best place to dive in for a dSLR? This article covers everything from brands to megapixels, looks at the body or glass debate, and even makes some recommendations.  Find it all on _Choosing your first dSLR_ on Pixiq


----------



## tentwo

*My what big hands you have. Or: An exercise in perspective?

*As I started collecting my tutorials, I occasionally found a load of articles that weren't technically tutorials - but that were simply too good to leave off the list anyway. So, hereby, i guess I will call this my, 'Essays & Philosophy', I offer a series of these articles

*1 - Knowing your Limits as a Photographer*
Sometimes we are limited in our photography, maybe we don't have a macro lens to capture that bee or the landscape is actually really flat and boring. Recognising these limits can be useful, and so can knowing what to do about them. Read more on _Knowing your Limits as a Photographer_ on Digital Photos Secrets
*
2 - Getting Started as a Second Shooter*
Breaking into professional photography is not an easy feat. One way to get started is as a second shooter. This article explains what a second shooter is, how to land yourself a gig as one, what you'll need and what you need to do, and how to make the most of it. Interested? Check out _Getting Started as a Second Shooter_ on Pxl Eyes
*
3 - Understanding Films*
Film. If you've grown up digitally, it's a whole new world. Here's your map that explains metering, film speed, and even how to store it. Interested? Check out _Understanding Films_ on Dan Heller
*
4 - Why is the F-stop scale so weird?*
Yes, the f-stop scale is weird, but it makes perfect sense as to why f/18 is a 'small' aperture and f/1.4 is a 'large' aperture when it's explained. Read on! Have a read at _Why is the F-stop scale so weird?_ on Pixiq
*
5 - Haje's History of Photography*
This 3-part epic is a complete history of photography, starting in the era before film was even invented, and taking us well into the digital age. Well worth a read if you've never thought about where it all started...
Check out the full tutorial on _Haje's History of Photography_ on Pixiq
*
6 - Why fake what you make?*
Here I am having a questionably erotic moment with myself and a strawberry. This never really happened. - a great article about how whilst there is a pace for fakery in photography, some times, there's absolutely no need
Read more on _Why fake what you make?_ on Pixiq


----------



## tentwo

*Lets Talk about # 1 killer and seen misses everywhere&#8230;&#8230;Exposure*

It's not 'artistic'. It's an over-exposed crotch. Sorry, I just recalled when this happened to me! Easily the biggest stumbling block for new and old photographers alike, Exposure is an integral part of photography... Which seems to confuse the hell out of people rather frequently. Here's a collection of articles and tutorials to help you keep your shutter speeds apart from your apertures.
*
1 - Shutter Speed*
Wikipedia has an in-depth discussion on shutter speed - and whilst (in true Wikipedia stylee), it's completely devoid of character, it does introduce a lot of the relevant topics in a more or less useful manner.
The full tutorial lives at _Shutter Speed_ on Wikipedia
*
2 - Breathtaking Long Exposure Photography and How to Capture It*
Seven great examples of photos shot with a long exposure are shown here. Then it explains how what to do, and gives you some tips for achieving something similar yourself.
Read more on _Breathtaking Long Exposure Photography and How to Capture It_ on Designzzz
*
3 - Benefits of Using Manual Mode*
Taking full control of your camera and setting it to manual mode can be a daunting experience, but this article explains the benefits of switching the dial to 'M'.
Can't get enough? Read it all on _Benefits of Using Manual Mode_ on Digital Photography Tricks
*
4 - Understanding Aperture Priority Mode*
How do you control aperture? Why do you want to control aperture? This tutorial shows which dials you need to turn and what a different depth of field resembles.
There's more at _Understanding Aperture Priority Mode_ on Free Digital Photography Tutorials
*
5 - Capturing Motion with Slow Shutter Speeds*
So much in photography has both a technical and a creative application. Shutter speed is one of those very things. This article shows you how shutter speed works and what you can do with it.
Find it all on _Capturing Motion with Slow Shutter Speeds_ on Picture Correct
*
6 - Understanding High ISO*
High ISOs don't have to be scary and full of noise, honestly! These four facts take the fear out of high ISO and low-light photography.
More tasty treats at _Understanding High ISO_ on Dp Mag
*
7 - Aperture and Shutter Priority Tutorial*
A dSLR gives you a wealth of creative options, but only if you take it out of auto mode and use what it has to offer. This tutorial shows you what you can do with Aperture and Shutter Priority settings.It even has suggested exercises to practise what you've learned.
Get the full skinny at _Aperture and Shutter Priority Tutorial_ on Photo.net
*
8 - Understanding Shutter Speed*
This tutorial begins at the very beginning with shutter speed, explaining what a camera shutter is and how shutter speed is measured, before going on to examine the impact shutter speed has on your pictures and how to control it.
There's more for you on _Understanding Shutter Speed_ on Free Digital Photography Tutorials
*
9 - Understanding Exposure*
So you've switched to manual mode and you're wondering just how to get your exposure right. This guide to metering will have you set on the right path.
Learn more by going to _Understanding Exposure_ on Luminous Landscape
*
10 - Using Camera Shutter Speed Creatively*
From capturing motion to freezing time, via 'zoom blur', this article gets creative with the effect that altering shutter speed will have on your photographs.
There's more for you on _Using Camera Shutter Speed Creatively _on Cambridge in Colour
*
11 - Understanding Long Exposures*
This article uses side-by-side comparison photos to illustrate just what effect altering your exposure times can have on your pictures, including landscapes, waterfalls, fireworks, and lightning.
More tasty treats at _Understanding Long Exposures_ on Dan Heller
*
12 - Understanding Aperture*
Here's a quick guide to what aperture and depth of field are. There's also an explanation of the aperture limits on lenses, and how they can change depending on the focal length of your lens.
Read more on _Understanding Aperture_ on Free Digital Photography Tutorials
*
13 - Understanding Camera Exposure*
We know that aperture, ISO, and shutter speed combine to influence exposure, but understanding the interplay between them is not always straightforward. This article should help to explain things.
Can't get enough? Read it all on _Understanding Camera Exposure_ on Cambridge in Colour
*
14 - How-To: A Primer on Long Exposures*
Ever wondered how to get that cool light-streaking effect in your photos? It's all to do with long exposure, but this article will tell you how. There's more at _How-To: A Primer on Long Exposures_ on Digi Photo Mag
*
15 - How to shoot in Bright Daylight*
Photographing food is tough at the best of times. In broad daylight, it's even harder. But fear not, here's how to handle it and make the most of the situation. Read more on _How to shoot in Bright Daylight_ on Diners Journal Blogs


----------



## tentwo

*Now let's Talk About Depth of Field...... You know how things get blurry or clear from the focus point! 

*Remember what I said about Exposures? Yeah - well, if the exposures don't get you, the focus will. Here we go - a collection of articles to help you get a firm grasp of focus, depth of field, and everything in between.
*
1 - Depth Of Field For Geeks*
This is a comprehensive guide to depth of field - from circles of confusion to tilt-shift miniatures - conveyed with pictures, diagrams, even mathematical equations, and a great sense of humour. There's more at _Depth Of Field For Geeks_ on Bernie Sumption 
*
2 - Understanding Depth in Field*
There seems to be a bit of a love affair with shallow depth of field. But deep depth of field can be wonderful, too. This article goes through its advantages, and what you need to consider when you shoot with one.
Can't get enough? Read it all on _Understanding Depth in Field_ on Photo tutsplus
*
3 - Depth Of Field*
This tutorial explains what depth is field is, how to control it in your images, its relationship with focal length, and even provides a handy-dandy calculator. Nifty! Check out the full tutorial on _Depth Of Field_ on Cambridge in Colour
*
4 - How to use Shallow Depth of Field*
This tutorial gives you an introduction to depth of field, explains how to achieve a shallow depth of field, and suggests when to use one.
Get the full skinny at _How to use Shallow Depth of Field_ on Emmett Lollis
*
5 - How to control Depth in Field*
Aperture isn't the only way to control the depth of field in your photographs. This article explains the influence of proximity to the subject and lens focal length, too. There's more at _How to control Depth in Field_ on The Photo Argus
*
6 - Where to put the Focus in the Pictures*
Your photo is all about your subject, and where you put it in your composition can turn an okay image into a stunning one. This tutorial gives you four key pointers on where to place your focus. Get more at _Where to put the Focus in the Pictures_ on Digital Photos Secrets
*
7 - Getting shallow DOF in your photos*
What is a shallow depth of field? Why would you want one? How do you achieve one in your photos? This articles gives you your answers!  Get the full skinny at _Getting shallow DOF in your photos_ on Digital Photography School
*
8 - When to disable Autofocus*
Autofocus is a wonderful thing. But sometimes you need to switch it off and do it yourself. This article explains the whens, the whys, and the hows of manual focusing. Read more on _When to disable Autofocus_ on Digital Photos Secrets
*
9 - Understanding AutoFocus*
Autofocus. It's an amazing tool, it makes our lives so much easier. But if you actually understand how it works, as explained here, you can make your pictures so much better. More at _Understanding AutoFocus_ on Cambridge in Colour


----------



## tentwo

*Now to the fun stuff....Landscapes and Animals
*Moving beyond the basics, two of the most exciting photography subjects are landscapes, animals, and the environment around us. Tutorials galore - bon appetit!
*
1 - How to create beautiful Seascapes*
This tutorial guides you through capturing your ultimate seascape, from scouting a location and timing your shoot to the techniques you'll need with your camera and in post-processing.  Find it all on _How to create beautiful Seascapes_ on Free Hobby Solutions
*
2 - How to: Photographing a Stunning Sunset*
A sunset photograph is incredibly evocative, but it isn't necessarily easy to get right. These six top tips should set your on your way to ride into the sunset (photos). Get more at _How to: Photographing a Stunning Sunset_ on One Side Photography
*
3 - Improving Mountain Photography*
Mountains make wonderful photographic subjects, but capturing one effectively can be a bit of a challenge. This tutorial covers composition, time of day, and even the weather. Read more on _Improving Mountain Photography_ on Learn Digital Photography Now
*
4 - Photographing Birds in Flight*
As if photographing birds isn't hard enough anyway, if you fancy a bigger challenge, try catching them as they are careening around, hunting for mosquitoes and other food. Sounds impossible? Maybe, but with a bit of practice and this tutorial, you'll get there.
There's more at _Photographing Birds in Flight_ on Mike Atkinson
*
5 - Beach Photography*
There must be millions of beach photos out there and you don't want yours the same as everyone else's. This tutorial encourages you to think differently about your beach photos. Get it all on _Beach Photography_ on Cameras About
*
6 - A Guide for Nature Photographer*
Light meters are useful little gadgets, but you know, our eyes do a fairly good job of judging exposure, too. Train them, and they'll be the best exposure calculator you've ever used. Here's how. More at _A Guide for Nature Photographer_ on Fred Parker
*
7 - Zoo Photography Tutorial*
If you're okay with the concept of zoos, they offer excellent opportunities to practise your photography and develop particular skills; aside from dealing with animals, you encounter glass and fences. This tutorial shows you what you can learn.
More at _Zoo Photography Tutorial_ on Yanik Photo School
*
8 - Shooting in the Snow*
There's a lot to think about when you take pictures in the snow. It's that vast expanse of white. This tutorial should help you get a handle on exposure, metering, and lighting in wintry weather. There's more for you on _Shooting in the Snow_ on The Photo Argus
*
9 - Taking Photos in Pine Forests*
Have you ever thought about photographing a pine forest? No? Perhaps you should. They're atmospheric places with a wealth of wildlife. This tutorial shows you what you're missing out on. More tasty treats at _Taking Photos in Pine Forests_ on Ephoto Zine
*
10 - How to take Great Landscapes shots when its raining*
There's no need to put your camera away when it rains. This tutorial shows you why and tells you how to protect your kit, too.
The full tutorial lives at _How to take Great Landscapes shots when its raining_ on Ephoto Zine
*
11 - Flower Photography*
Flowers really do make wonderful pictures. They're easy to photograph and look pretty. But you can approach them in lots of different ways and learn from the process, as this tutorial shows you. There's more for you on _Flower Photography_ on NYIP
*
12 - Basic Field Techniques in Bird Photography*
Wildlife and bird photography go hand in hand - but you've got to start somewhere, so this tutorial collects the basics all in one handy place. Read more on _Basic Field Techniques in Bird Photography_ on Mike Atkinson

*13 - Landscape Photography Techniques*
Professional landscape photography tips, tutorials and techniques will help you improve your scenic photography and allow you to shoot stunning panoramic pictures, with any digital camera, that are full of realism. There's more at _Landscape Photography Techniques_ on Digital Photography Tricks

*14 - Shooting Stunning Nighttime Landscapes*
If you've never really turned your hand to landscape photography and are wondering where to start, start here. It takes you through location scouting, what to wear and pack, composition, and so much more. Learn more at _Shooting Stunning Nighttime Landscapes_ on Paxton Prints

*15 - Landscape Photography at Twilight*
Did you know that there are four phases to twilight? No, I didn't either, until I read this article. It explains their different properties when it comes to capturing them as photographs. More tasty treats at _Landscape Photography at Twilight _on Picture Correct

*16 - How to Shoot Amazing Landscapes*
Landscape photography isn't all about kit and set-up. It's got a whole lot to do with composition. This tutorial explains what to look for and how to get it right. Read more on _How to Shoot Amazing Landscapes_ on The Photo argus
*
17 - Take Better Wildlife Photos*
Nature has been one of the primary subjects of photography for more than 100 years, but it turns out that wildlife isn't the easiest of subjects. This tutorial attempts to kill some of the myths and help develop your photographic thinking in the right direction.
Learn more by going to _Take Better Wildlife Photos_ on Tutorial 9
*
18 - Shooting Nighttime Landscapes*
Taking pictures at night isn't as counter-intuitive, or as difficult, as you might think. This tutorial gets you started, with location ideas, composition tips, and technical know-how. Read more on _Shooting Nighttime Landscapes_ on The Photo argus

*19 - Wildlife Photography*
Never work with children or animals goes the adage, but wildlife is such a great photographic subject who wouldn't want to? This tutorial walks you through the kit you'll need, the practical side of taking photos in the wild, and how to get the most out of your pictures.
Read more on _Wildlife Photography_ on Tutorial 9
*
20 - Surefire Landscape Photography*
The epic landscape is a picture to behold. But how do you go about achieving one? These 11 key pointers should have you well on your way to getting there. Read more on _Surefire Landscape Photography_ on Digital Photography School

*21 - Twelve ways To improve your Digital Landscapes*
From when to shoot to a reminder that you won't always get the photo you're looking for, these 12 tips should help you to get the most out of your landscape pictures. Read more on _Twelve ways To improve your Digital Landscapes_ on Paxton Prints

*22 - How to Catch a Humming Bird*
If you want to try to capture a gorgeous, fast-moving, and tiny hummingbird, it's probably a good idea to read this guide first - it ain't easy. But when you succeed, it's like winning an award! Read more on _How to Catch a Humming Bird_ on Prong Horn Wildlife Photography
*
23 - Tips For Photographing Stunning Sunrise*
Getting up early for a sunrise photo might feel like hard work, but the results can be stunning. These eight pointers should make it all worthwhile. Interested? Check out _Tips For Photographing Stunning Sunrise_ on One Side Photography


----------



## tentwo

*Now Let's Discuss Lighting.

*So now your hands are dirty and you have pics outdoors, but now you really need to understand lighting to make it even better and move on to indoor photography, right. I wonder what this button does...

Without lighting, there's no photography - but how do you get it all to work properly, and look as good as it can? There's plenty of writing about lighting on the internet - here's a smattering of the best.
*
1 - Strobist Lighting 101*
David Hobby's website the Strobist is a great starting point for wannabe Speedlite photographers. His 101 is a great introduction to the magic of multi-strobe setups, but beware - you are liable to waste several days reading the wealth of information that's available on his site! The whole nine yard's at _Strobist Lighting 101_ on Strobist
*
2 - Shooting & Editing a High Speed Fruity Water Splash*
From the equipment that you'll need through to editing your final shot in Photoshop, this tutorial gives you the low-down on those gorgeous shots of fruit splashing into water. Learn more by going to _Shooting & Editing a High Speed Fruity Water Splash_ on Photo Tuts+
*
3 - How to Photograph Lightning*
Capturing lightning can be tricky and you might not have that many chances. This tutorial, with its practical and technical insights, should help you get it right. The full article is on _How to Photograph Lightning _on Weather Scapes

*4 - How to take Photographs of Sunsets*
Photos of sunsets are always popular. But how do you elevate yours above a holiday snapshot into something truly spectacular? This tutorial takes you through from beginning to end. There's more at _How to take Photographs of Sunsets_ on NYIP

*5 - Don't let good light ruin a photo*
When you're used to using artificial lighting, you sometimes miss the wood for the trees and forget about the awesome effect you can get with ambient light. Don't. Here's a reminder as to why ambient light can be just what you need.
Interested? Check out _Don't let good light ruin a photo_ on Strobist
*
6 - Photographing Young Children with Low-Key Lighting*
From the easiest lighting set-up to props that you'll need (including Mister Smiley-Face), this tutorial gives you a great overview of how to photograph young children in the studio. There's more for you on _Photographing Young Children with Low-Key Lighting_ on Studio on a Shoe String
*
7 - Why You Should Own an External Flash*
If you've not yet been convinced as to why you need an external flash, this tutorial will show you just why you ought to skip off to the shops and add one of these to your shopping basket. Check out _Why You Should Own an External Flash_ on Digi Diversity 

*8 - Professional Lighting in Model Photography*
Interested in model photography with correct lighting? This short tutorial will help you understand various aspect and characteristics of lighting in model photography and how it works well. Read more on _Professional Lighting in Model Photography_ on Tutorial 9

*9 - Studio Lighting Examples*
Using a toy car as a model, this tutorial demonstrates the different effects that light placements will have on your studio photos. Super stuff, and makes it easy to grasp the concepts! Learn more at _Studio Lighting Examples_ on Worth 1000

*10 - Painting with Light*
This is one of my personal favorities! Light painting is great fun and not that difficult. This article tells you what you need and how to go about capturing fun images in the dark. Learn more by going to _Painting with Light_ on DIY Photography
*
11 - Take Better Indoor Photos Using An Off Camera Flash*
Flashes are great for ensuring that your pictures aren't black holes, but the light can be harsh and unflattering. This tutorial shows you how to take aperture, shutter speed, ISO, and type and direction of flash into consideration to get the best image.
Give it some love at _Take Better Indoor Photos Using An Off Camera Flash_ on Expert Photography
*
12 - The 5 Lights of Nature*
Photography is all about using the natural light correctly according to the situations and scenarios. This fantastic tutorial will help you underdstand the five major lights of nature which can ultimately will enable you take some stunning outdoor photos.
Interested? Check out _The 5 Lights of Nature_ on Pixiq
*
13 - Shooting Photos in the Dark*
Too dark to take photos? No such thing - this tutorial lays down seven basic principles to help you get the most out of pictures taken in the dark. Interested? Check out _Shooting Photos in the Dark_ on Photoshop Tutorials

*14 - Homemade Light Box for Product Photography*
If you want to give product photography a go, you'll almost certainly be needing a light box. You might not, though, want to go investing in one quite yet. So how about making one? Here's how.
Interested? Check out _Homemade Light Box for Product Photography_ on Studio Lighting
*
15 - Master Photography Lighting*
If you'd like to know how to capture rays of light in your photographs or how best to achieve a silhouette, take a look at this simple-to-understand article. The full tutorial lives at _Master Photography Lighting_ on HD Japan

*16 - Glass Product Photography*
Photographing anything in a glass container is fraught with peril. This tutorial begins with the kit that you'll need and takes you through the post-processing, ehm, process, to leave you with professional images. Learn more by going to _Glass Product Photography_ on Tim Kainu

*17 - Photography Poses*
Taking people photos are sometimes tricky as it is not easy to guess about the pose that might suit accordingly. In this tutorial five simple poses are discussed which can really help you in suggesting pose for variety of people.
Read more on _Photography Poses_ on Digital Photography Tricks
*
18 - Photographing sunsets*
Sunsets might play evil tricks with your camera, but if you follow the tips and advice in this tutorial, you'll get the better of the evening's last vestiges of light. More at _Photographing sunsets_ on Digital Photos Secrets

*19 - Beginners Guide to Lighting Kits*
Investing in lighting is a big undertaking. This guide demystifies what's available, what things do, and should help you to work out just what you need to get started. Can't get enough? Read it all on _Beginners Guide to Lighting Kits_ on Photo.net

*20 - Understanding Basic Light Properties for Photography*
Light isn't just light. It has different characteristics and comes in different temperatures from different sources. This tutorial throws some light on the subject. (Pun absolutely intended.) Interested? Check out _Understanding Basic Light Properties for Photography_ on Picture Correct

*21 - Measuring Light*
A lot of photography writing focuses on 'exposure', which is all fine and well, but what are you exposing for? In order for your camera to get the best possible photos, it needs the best possible light measurements. This article explains some of the theory - and a lot of practical aspects - of measuring light. Find it all on _Measuring Light_ on Dan Heller

*22 - Golden Hour a Magical Time for every Photographer*
The golden hour gives photos the most gorgeous warm glow. This tutorial will ensure that you can make the most of those magical two hours every day. There's more on _Golden Hour a Magical Time for every Photographer_ on Digital Photos Secrets

*23 - 35 Photography Poses Tips/Tricks Guidelines*
You might have the most attractive model in the world, but if she or he is badly posed it'll ruin your photo. These 35 pointers should help you avoid smelly armpits and two-headed bodies. Find it all on _35 Photography Poses Tips/Tricks Guidelines _on Free Digital Photography Tutorials

*24 - Lightning Photography*
This tutorial helps you figure out what you need practically and technically to get that perfect picture of lightning. It even has some neat post-processing ideas, too. Can't get enough? Read it all on _Lightning Photography_ on The Photo Argus

*25 - Indoor and Studio photography*
This tutorial is for those who want to excel in their abilities of indoor and studio photography. This is a step by step guide which goes over the basics to get you started. Find it all on _Indoor and Studio photography_ on Photo Tutsplus

*26 - Using Fill Flash*
You might hear the term 'fill flash' a lot but not know exactly what it is and why you might need it. Wonder no longer as this article explains what fill flash does and how it'll improve your pictures. Learn more at _Using Fill Flash_ on Digital Photography School

*27 - Photographing Large Group in a Studio*
If photographing one person can be demanding, taking pictures of a large group might feel impossible. But it isn't, and this tutorial will help you through it. Can't get enough? Read it all on _Photographing Large Group in a Studio_ on Studio on a Shoe String

*28 - Shooting Glassware on a black background*
Photographers are only successful when they are versatile in their abilities. The best photographers are able to produce mind-blowing images in all sorts of circumstances. Shooting Glassware on a black background is an cool exercise to get a firmer grip of your studio work. Check out _Shooting Glassware on a black background_ on Pixiq

*29 - How to Paint with the Light in a Photograph*
Want to have a go at light painting? It's a lot of fun! This tutorial shows you how, and gives you some ideas to get you started.
Get the full skinny at _How to Paint with the Light in a Photograph_ on The Photo Argus


----------



## tentwo

*So your great at lighting and want to do portriature and you really want to learn.* 
If it weren't for the fact that people can't seem to get enough of people, I doubt there was much photography at all. Unsurprisingly, there's also a load of writing about the subject online - here's a tasting menu of awesomeness.
*
1 - Portrait Photography*
Photographers should take photography from all direction and from every aspect. Mastering photography in one specific field is never appreciated. You can take some stunning portrait photos if you know how to take them and add wow factor to your images. This tutorial helps you exactly the same way.
The full article is on _Portrait Photography_ on Digital Photography Tricks
*
2 - Shooting an orchestra's portrait*
One full orchestra, all of their instruments, and only 15 minutes to photograph it. How on earth do you go about that? This article explains it all. Give it some love at _Shooting an orchestra's portrait_ on Pixiq
*
3 - Wedding Photography*
If you want to make a memorable wedding you surely will be looking for some amazing photographs. This tutorial will provide you with some really cool tricks and guide-lines about wedding photography.
Have a read at _Wedding Photography_ on Media College
*
4 - A Beginner&#8217;s Guide to Candid People Photography*
Posed portraits have their place, but there's something incredibly appealing about the candid shot. This tutorial shows you what to look out for and how best to capture that unexpected moment.
Get the full skinny at _A Beginner&#8217;s Guide to Candid People Photography_ on Lights Talking
*
5 - How to turn Photos into Cinematic Portraits*
If you fancy having some fun by taking an average portrait and transforming it into something overblown and cinematic, this tutorial gives you the step-by-step instructions you'll need.
Interested? Check out _How to turn Photos into Cinematic Portraits_ on TutsPlus
*
6 - Try nude photography*
Taking a portrait can be scary enough; but taking a nude portrait? Well, actually, it's a very challenging and interesting form of photography. These are my insights and recommendations from my experiences.
There's more for you on _Try nude photography_ on Pixiq
*
7 - Wedding Photography*
Wedding photographer Jeff Ascough talks about how and what he shoots, what kit he uses, his workflow, and the finished product in the demanding world of wedding photography. An insightful read if you're thinking of starting out there.
Learn more at _Wedding Photography_ on Photo.net
*
8 - Wedding Photography*
If you're considering embarking on wedding photography, you'll need to decide if you're heading down the more traditional or the more journalistic path. This article assesses the differences and helps you to decide which best suits you.
Read it all on _Wedding Photography_ on Shutter Bug
*
9 - Tourism and Photographing People*
Photographers are always on the move and those who love traveling along with photography will surely love this tutorial as it covers almost every aspect of photographing people and tourism.
Give it some love at _Tourism and Photographing People _on Dan Heller
*
10 - The Classical Portrait lighting setup*
Main light? Fill light? Background light? Hair light? If you've ever wondered about the lighting set up for a portrait shoot, this tutorial explains all the terms, what they do, and why you need them.
Read it all on _The Classical Portrait lighting setup_ on Pixiq
*
11 - Introduction to Portrait Lighting*
This excellent tutorial uses roll-over images to show you exactly the properties of different lights and the effects of light placement on your portraits. A must-read. Find it all on _Introduction to Portrait Lighting_ on Cambridge in Colour


----------



## tentwo

*Photo Editing or Processing (aka PhotoShop)

*So now you need to figure out how to manupliate your photos to pop, this is where this thread will cover. Very few photographers see 'photography' as a purists' artform anymore. It's a rare image that doesn't stand improving a little through a little bit of Photoshop (or, in my case, Lightroom) tickling - and here's an impressive array of tutorials to get you started.
*
1 - Fantasy art tutorial*
This tutorial walks you through the post-processing steps that you need to transform an ordinary portrait into a water-nymph fantasy-styled picture, complete with stars. Now where did I leave those unicorn stock photos? More tasty treats at _Fantasy art tutorial_ on Lorelei Web Design
*
2 - Taking Clone Photographs*
A very exciting and cool tutorial about combining clone photos to a single image. This gives your picture and interesting and fantastic look.This also adds some fun element to your snaps. There's more at _Taking Clone Photographs_ on Net Glos
*
3 - Replacing a Background with The GIMP*
This tutorial shows you how to use GIMP to replace the background of an image so that quickly-snapped portrait can lose the clutter behind it and look a whole lot more professional. Check out the full tutorial on _Replacing a Background with The GIMP_ on Gimp Guru
*
4 - Grunge & Dark Art Tutorial*
This tutorial shows you how to transform a perfectly normal, healthy looking subject into a clone of the legions of the undead. Perfect for Hallowe'en! Read more on _Grunge & Dark Art Tutorial_ on Dubtastic Blog
*
5 - 10 Easy Steps to Advanced Photography Skills*
The title says it all: simple steps that will help you to improve your photography. Whether you are a beginner or more advanced, you'll find something of value amongst the collection of tips, tricks, and advice. Read all about it on _10 Easy Steps to Advanced Photography Skills_ on Smashing Magazine
*
6 - Gradient Mapping for Better Landscape Photos*
By using the gradient mapping tool, you can transform images that are a little on the flat and dull side into something with a bit more zing. This tutorial shows you how in 12 steps. There's more at _Gradient Mapping for Better Landscape Photos_ on Wipeout 44
*
7 - Fresh Photo Manipulation Tutorial*
Do you fancy applying a bit of surrealist, Dali-type effect to your photos? This tutorial gives you some ideas and shows you how to do it.
Read all about it on _Fresh Photo Manipulation Tutorial_ on Noupe
*
8 - Colouring an Old Black & White Photo*
You probably have a stack of old photographs lying around that you'd love to have a go at retouching and giving a bit of colour. This tutorial shows you how to do just that. Read more on _Colouring an Old Black & White Photo_ on Tutzor
*
9 - Creating a Searing Hot Effect*
Using a combination of the ripple, wave, and displace filters, this handy-dandy tutorial shows you how to give your pictures a sizzling heat-haze effect. Smokin'.
Check out _Creating a Searing Hot Effect_ on 123RF
*
10 - Fast and easy facial retouching*
This six-step tutorial shows you how to remove blemishes and smooth out skin tones to give an okay portrait a much more professional look - and to make your models look just that little bit more model-like. Give it some love at _Fast and easy facial retouching_ on TutsPlus
*
11 - Repairing an old photograph*
You can restore life to your old photographs using this fabulous tutorial. It'll guide you through the entire process to repair them, from retro-broken to current-fantastic. Your grandparents will thank you. There's more on _Repairing an old photograph_ on Show and Tell Graphics
*
12 - Sharpening Techniques Explained*
You've heard the term 'sharpen' before, but what does it mean for your photos? Why and how can you apply it to them? This tutorial explains all of that, and even gives you a few different methods to sharpen your images. There's more at _Sharpening Techniques Explained_ on Car Photo Tutorials
*
13 - Fake tilt-shift photography*
Creating photos that look like miniatures is done through a technique called tilt-shift photography. If you don't have the hundreds of dollars that a proper T/S lens costs kicking about, then maybe a spot of Photoshop can help you along. This tutorial shows you how. Read more on _Fake tilt-shift photography_ on The Unofficial Apple Weblog
*
14 - Five ways to speed up Lightroom*
If you're a little frustrated because Lightroom seems to be running slowly, here are five top tips to help speed up your post-processing software and workflow. There's more at _Five ways to speed up Lightroom_ on Pixiq
*
15 - Creating Sleepy Village Photos*
You can have a lot of fun by merging together several different images to create something entirely new. This tutorial gives you the step-by-step instructions you need to achieve the finsihed product. Get it all on _Creating Sleepy Village Photos_ on TutsPlus
*
16 - Changing a model's hair colour*
Well you don't have to visit a hairdresser anymore to colour your hair, especially when you want to impress your friends. You can easily do that in your Photoshop just by using few magical tools. Visit this tutorial if you want to learn it step by step. Get the full skinny at _Changing a model's hair colour_ on Photoshop Tutorials
*
17 - How to Tweak Images*
Have you heard of the puppet warp tool in Photoshop? It enables you to alter the placement of key features in images, for example leaf stems or limbs. This tutorial shows you how to amend slightly awkward arm angles or deal with lines that are suffering from lens distortion. Get it all on _How to Tweak Images_ on TutsPlus
*
18 - Optimizing the look of your HDR images*
So you've heard of HDR and you've seen just what it does to photos, but how do you recreate it yourself? This tutorial takes you through the process of creating an HDR photo, step-by-step. Get more at _Optimizing the look of your HDR images_ on Pixiq
*
19 - Using Layer Masks to Create Unique and Fun Images*
Once upon a time, if you wanted to create a composite image you needed to expose a single frame multiple times. Not so anymore, there's Photoshop. This tutorial teaches you what you need to know. There's more at _Using Layer Masks to Create Unique and Fun Images_ on Paxton Prints
*
20 - Creating Dreamy photos*
There are two skills related to photography. First skill works when you take your photos and your second skills come into play when you start editing them. This tutorial shows you how to add a touch of 'dreaminess' into your shots. Get more at _Creating Dreamy photos_ on Stock XCHNG
*
21 - Sharpening your photos using Unsharp Mask*
The term 'unsharp mask' might seem completely counter-intuitive to use to sharpen images, but it's not, really! Here, you get told the origins of the term, why you need to sharpen your images, and are shown how to do it. Read more on _Sharpening your photos using Unsharp Mask_ on Pixiq


----------



## tentwo

So you've taken the photos... What next?

This is our next area of discussion.......*Printing and Exhibiting your work

*Time to make some presents, post 'em online, or create a gallery show.
*
1 - Exhibiting your Work
*For some photographers, the pinnacle of their career will be an exhibition of their work. This tutorial tells you what to expect from exhibitions, when and when not to exhibit your work, and how to promote yourself.
Learn more at* Exhibiting your Work on Photoshop Tutorials

2 - Why Prints Can look Bad
*If you have recently changed cameras, there are a whole host of reasons why your prints might not look as good as they used to. Trouble-shoot your way back to perfect pictures with this tutorial. There's more at *Why Prints Can look Bad on Dan Heller

3 - How to win photography competitions
*Seven invaluable tips from yours truly (who's judged enough photo competitions to write a blog post) on how to catch the judges' attention and win that coveted prize. The whole nine yard's at* How to win photography competitions on Pixiq
*


----------



## tentwo

So far, i've been covering photography from a generic point of view - but of course, that's not how we take photos. Tutorials shine especially when the time comes to learn a specific new technique. Let's have 'em...
*
1 - Water Waves Tutorial*
If you're going to be making waves with your photography... Okay, yeah, I went there. Photographing waves is a cool exercise in studio work - it combines a fast-moving subject with advanced lighting techniques, the risks of working with a 'wet set', and a huge amount of patience - it's not that hard, though, and the results can be rather fabulous. Give it a go!
Get more at _Water Waves Tutorial_ on Chris Nuzzaco
*
2 - Infra Red Photography*
So you've heard about infrared photography and you'd like to give it a go. But where do you start? And where do you end? This tutorial walks you through it. Can't get enough? Read it all on _Infra Red Photography_ on Galits
*
3 - Panoramas and Photomerge*
A very good tutorial about panorama photos, featuring a good collection of picture stitched together to show an extended view of landscape. The in-depth instructions in the article help you get started - and the extra little bit of inspiration included in the article comes in handy, too! There's more at _Panoramas and Photomerge_ on Second Picture
*
4 - Doll Photography Tutorial*
Photographing dolls might seem quite specific, but this tutorial provides useful information on general product photography. Don't overlook it just because of the niche subject matter. There's more for you on _Doll Photography Tutorial_ on American Doll Outfitters
*
5 - Easy Water Photography*
Photographing water is never the same twice; it's fun and challenging. This tutorial gives you lots of ideas and takes you through the process of capturing coloured water droplets. Get it all on _Easy Water Photography_ on Free Photo Sources
*
6 - Night Photography Step by Step*
Your adventures don't stop when the sun goes down, and your photography shouldn't have to either. Night photography can record beautiful scenes that have a fairytale world feel to them when compared to their daytime counterparts. This 6-page guide shows you how. Get it all on _Night Photography Step by Step_ on Photography about.com

*7 - Photographing Smoke*
There might not be a 'right' way to photograph smoke, but there are some tips and recommendations to help you get the most out of it. These are some of the best. The whole nine yard's at _Photographing Smoke_ on Pixiq
*
8 - Smoke Photography Tutorial*
This tutorial takes you through capturing awesome photographs from everyday smoke sources. There are some fabulous pictures to set alight the flame of inspiration, too. Break out those incense sticks, sing some Kumbaya, and take it from there.
There's more on _Smoke Photography Tutorial_ on Designzzz
*
9 - Basics of HDR photography*
Which kinds of photos work well for HDR; which don't? What do you need to create HDR images and how do you go about it? This tutorial explains it all. The full article is on _Basics of HDR photography_ on Emmett Lollis

*10 - How To Photograph Comets*
With everything from rough dates of meteor showers to required kit, this tutorial guides you through everything you need to capture gorgeous images of shooting stars, comets, and meteors. More tasty treats at _How To Photograph Comets_ on Free Photo Sources
*
11 - Macro Photography*
Taking close-up photos of small and things is always an amazing experience especially when you start enjoying it. This tutorial will provide you with useful information and tips about macro photography. More tasty treats at _Macro Photography_ on Photo Net

*12 - How to take Worlds Best concert Photos*
How do you get that iconic rock photograph? Once you've got yourself into the pit and snapped the picture that freezes time in low-light, how do you make some money from it? This article reveals all! Read more on _How to take Worlds Best concert Photos_ on Photo Shelter

*13 - The Complete Guide to Shooting Farming Agriculture*
This one wins the prize for most bizarre tutorial: How to take photos at farms. I have no idea why anyone thought this was a good idea, but it's actually pretty well written, and the photos are nifty, too. Find it all on _The Complete Guide to Shooting Farming Agriculture_ on Photo Tuts+

*14 - Night Photography*
Night Photography isn't exactly easy, but it makes for great pictures. This tutorial will help you to get the best pictures out of low-light situations. The full article is on _Night Photography_ on Photoxels

*15 - Hunting for superior mirages*
Ever seen a superior mirage? It's a mirage in the sky above an object, rather than below it. They're awesome to photograph, if you get the chance. This guide helps you find them, and them capture them with superior results.
Read all about it on _Hunting for superior mirages_ on Weather Scapes
*
16 - Food photography on Wikipedia*
Want to know how to make drinks sparkle, keep green vegetables looking green, and glasses stay frosty? This article is full of the sneaky tricks used by food photographers.
The whole nine yard's at _Food photography on Wikipedia_ on Wikipedia
*
17 - Making a time-lapse*
Making a time-lapse is fun and with Small Aperture's excellent step-by-step guide, you'll be having a go in no time. Sunsets never were this awesome! Get more at _Making a time-lapse_ on Small Aperture

*18 - Introduction to Lomography*
Off-kilter, bleeding colours, slightly blurry, but definitely fun. It's lomography. Want to have a go at it yourself? This quick and easy guide shows you how. Read all about it on _Introduction to Lomography_ on Lights Talking

*19 - Car Photography That Sells the Car*
Most of us are probably taking photos for fun or 'just for the art of it', but what happens when you actually need to go the whole hog into the world of commercial photography, as the photos are going to be used for 'something'? Photographing cars is one of those instances - if you've ever browsed eBay for second-hand cars, it's easy to see how huge the variation is in the quality there's available. This tutorial helps you along. More at _Car Photography That Sells the Car_ on Car Photo Tutorials

*120 - Camera Toss Photography Techniques*
If you're confident that you won't drop your camera, camera tossing can create some beautiful photos. If you'd like to give it a go, take a look at this tutorial. Check out _Camera Toss Photography Techniques_ on Designzzz

*21 - Photographing Buildings a Guide*
Architecture is an abundant photographic resource - it completely surrounds you. So why aren't you taking more beautiful photos of buildings and bridges? Maybe because you think it's difficult? This tutorial takes the stress out of it.
Get the full skinny at _Photographing Buildings a Guide_ on Free Photo Sources
*
22 - How to Take the Perfect Spring Flower Macro Photograph*
Flowers are fab photo subjects, and even better in macro. Want to have a go at some floral close-ups? This guide will get you started.
Learn more by going to _How to Take the Perfect Spring Flower Macro Photograph_ on Lights Talking
*
23 - Underwater Photography*
I'm a complete convert to underwater photography. But it is very different from shooting on dry land. If you want to give it go, read this first! Get the full skinny at _Underwater Photography_ on NYIP

*24 - How to Photograph The Moon*
So you like macro photography, do you? How about doing the exact opposite: Photographing outer space? Even just as an experiment, you can learn a lot from attempting to get a good shot of the moon - and this article shows you how to, er, shoot for the moon.
Get it all on _How to Photograph The Moon_ on Photo Tips
*
25 - 13 Steps for Shooting The Perfect Water Droplet*
Photos of water droplets aren&#8217;t hard to come by. Flickr is littered with them and although some might look impressive, they all seem to have very similar composition and formation. However, the techniques used to capture a water droplet may not be second nature to all of us and the skills learned here will undoubtedly be applicable to other photographic situations. Here are 13 steps to getting the technique right! There's more on _13 Steps for Shooting The Perfect Water Droplet_ on Photo Tuts+

*26 - Camera Skills Night Photography*
Lighting is what makes or breaks a shot, writes the author, so it's a little ironic that night is one of my favorite times to shoot. I totally know where you're coming from - and this article is a lovely guide to stumbling through the darkness with your camera.
Learn more by going to _Camera Skills Night Photography_ on Worth 1000
*
27 - HDR Explained*
This tutorial explains what HDR is, what you'll need to take HDR pictures, and then how to ut it all together when post-processing for that overall HDR effect. Get it all on _HDR Explained_ on Free Photo Sources

*28 - How to Photograph Macro Water Droplets Splashes*
Photographing water droplets is an easy way to drive yourself mad, but you might be able to avoid plenty of hair-pilling and head-scratching if you read this guide first. Read more on _How to Photograph Macro Water Droplets Splashes_ on Hypergurl

*29 - Photographing Waterfalls*
With some great technique tips, for example ensuring that your images aren't too dull or too busy, this tutorial helps you ensure that your waterfall photo isn't just another waterfall picture. Read more on _Photographing Waterfalls_ on Luminous Landscape

*30 - How to Take Great Photos of Holiday Lights*
Want to take great photos of the lights on your Christmas tree, or of your Chanukiyah? This tutorial is full of advice to getting it just right. Interested? Check out _How to Take Great Photos of Holiday Lights_ on NYIP

*31 - The Ultimate Guide to HDR photography*
What is HDR photography? How did it come about? What does it mean for your pictures? This guide explains the mysteries of high dynamic range. Give it some love at _The Ultimate Guide to HDR photography_ on Pixiq

*32 - Photography Secrets from One of the World's Top Shooters*
Photography secrets from Joe McNally shares a series of stories behind some of his best shots: a great behind-the-scenes insight into some lovely photographs. A great inspiration, and best of all: you may even learn a few things! Read it all on _Photography Secrets from One of the World's Top Shooters_ on Creative Pro

*33 - Food photography for Amateurs*
This food blogger takes one image of a plate of food and deconstructs it critically, explaining just how it can be made better. This makes for an excellent read in both constructive criticism and good food photography! Read more on _Food photography for Amateurs_ on Jenn Cuisine

*34 - The Complete Guide For Photographing Live Insects*
Some photographers prefer their insects for macro photography to be standing still - but that doesn't mean you have to kill 'em to get a decent photo! This guide gives you an insight into how you can capture live insects.  The whole nine yard's at _The Complete Guide For Photographing Live Insects_ on DIY Photography
*
35 - Auto Racing Photography*
Fast cars and race tracks make for brilliant photos, but how do you get involved and how do you go about it? This tutorial gives you lots of ideas, pointers, and advice. The whole nine yard's at _Auto Racing Photography_ on Luminous Landscape
*
36 - Winter Photography Tutorial*
Winter scene photographs look amazing, but what about getting the exposure right for snow, or your camera coping with the cold? This tutorial comes with advice a-plenty to ensure you get that perfect snow landscape.
The full article is on _Winter Photography Tutorial_ on Picture Correct
*
37 - Beginners Guide to Sports Photography*
Want to have a go at sports photography? This tutorial goes through equipment basics, composition, what to expect when you're at a game trying to capture images, and post processing. Check out the full tutorial on _Beginners Guide to Sports Photography_ on TutsPlus
*
38 - Concert Photography*
Concert photography - if you're mad enough to try it, what with nothing staying still and the light being low - is monumentally rewarding. Want to give it a go? Start here! Read more on _Concert Photography_ on Pixiq

*39 - How To Photograph Bubbles*
To quote Jaques the Cleaning Shrimp from Finding Nemo: Bubbles! Bubbles! Bubbles! My bubbles!. Erm, yes. (can you tell I've been spending just a tiny bit too long writing descriptions about photography tutorials? Especially awesome because I have my doubts whether anyone will ever read far enough down this list to actually read this, but hey. I did set out to do 250 tutorials, and by jove, will I complete this herculean task). Anyway - this tutorial is called how to Photograph Bubbles, and you win today's top prize if you're able to guess what it covers. Read more on _How To Photograph Bubbles_ on Learn My Shot

*40 - Abstract Photography*
If you want to make some cool, dramatic images you should read this fantastic tutorial. It'll help you to approach photography from a new, abstract angle. There's more at _Abstract Photography_ on Ron Bigelow

*41 - Rural Photography*
Rural photography isn't just about landscapes. There're plenty of details to pick up on an stories to tell. This guide will get you started. Strap on your wellington boots, dig out your flatcap, and let's get started. More tasty treats at _Rural Photography_ on Digital Photos Secrets

*42 - Night Photography*
From using reflections, to light painting, to cooling down and warming up images, this is a pretty comprehensive guide to taking pictures at night. Now where did I leave those night-vision goggles? Read it all on _Night Photography_ on Photo.net

*43 - Getting started with Time Lapse Photography*
Photography, from its very infancy, has been great at the art of either freezing or 'flowing' motion. Time lapse photograpy bridges the gap between motion and stop-motion, between photography and video, and between the real and the uncanny. This is a lovely introduction to the art - and a great little article to boot. There's more on _Getting started with Time Lapse Photography_ on Picture Correct

*44 - Shooting in Low light Situations*
These four pointers will help you get the best out of your low-light shots, helping you to think about composition as well as develop some practical skills. Get it all on _Shooting in Low light Situations_ on The Photo Argus

*45 - An introduction to Food Photography*
What does it take to make a plate of food look good enough to eat? These eight top tips let you in on the secrets of successful food photography. There's more for you on _An introduction to Food Photography_ on Digital Photography School

*46 - Spectacular Night Shooting*
Getting great shots at night isn't as hard as you think it might be, despite the relative lack of light. If you follow these five steps, you'll be well on your way. Learn more by going to _Spectacular Night Shooting_ on Digital Photos Secrets

*47 - Smoke Photography*
Starting with the equipment that you'll need and taking you right the way through to post-processing to capture some delicious-looking smoke photographs, this tutorial is a lovely starting point for smoke photography! More at _Smoke Photography_ on Paxton Prints
*
48 - Shooting in the Rain*
A downpour doesn't necessarily mean that you have to put away your camera. This guide to rain photography helps you to freeze raindrops, to create a background haze with rain, and to have some fun with soft focus. Have a read at _Shooting in the Rain_ on The Photo Argus

*49 - Moon Photography*
We love the moon...' except that it isn't always easy to photograph. This tutorial gives you six invaluable tips and plenty of inspiration to get it right. Can't get enough? Read it all on _Moon Photography_ on Dan Heller

*50 - How to photograph fireworks*
Want to know how to capture the gorgeousness of a fireworks display? These ten tips will guide you through tripods, framing, and exposure to help you get it right. Give it some love at _How to photograph fireworks_ on Digital Photography School
*
51 - High speed Photography Tutorial*
With equipment lists, hand-drawn diagrams, and photos to aspire to, this tutorial tells you everything that you need to know to get started taking photos of things moving at high speed. Get more at _High speed Photography Tutorial_ on DIY Photography

*52 - Photographing Star trails*
If you'd like to have a go at making a time-lapse of the night sky or photographing star trails but aren't sure where to begin, try here. There's lots of useful information and plenty of inspiration. Get it all on _Photographing Star trails_ on Dan Heller

*53 - Lomo Photography Tutorial*
You know, you don't have to spend money on a Lomo-camera to create lomo-style images. Nope! With good old post-processing you can get that Lomo-look. This tutorial shows you how. Read more on _Lomo Photography Tutorial_ on Digital Photography School


----------



## tentwo

I know ahhhhhhh....... The Boring stuff, but what what good is learning all that good practical stuff with out the why!

A lot of the stuff we've had so far is rather practical, but what if you want to learn some of the theory of what goes on behind the scenes? Do not despair, my fellow photography comrades, here's a load of theory for you to enjoy!
*
1 - How to Get Tack Sharp Photo Images*
What does it take to achieve pin-sharp images, both technically and practically? This guide sets out the basics, looking at shutter speeds, focal length, and more.The whole nine yard's at _How to Get Tack Sharp Photo Images _on Apogee Photo
*
2 - What is ISO?*
If you're new to photography, ISO can seem this arbitrary scale that has some sort of effect on your pictures. This guide explains what ISO is and how it can have an impact on your images. The whole nine yard's at _What is ISO?_ on Small Aperture
*
3 - Understanding White Balance*
If you come from the world of film, you may remember using filters to correct for incandescent or fluorescent lighting. Most people didn't bother and their indoors pictures invariably came out with a yellow/orange or bluish cast. In the digital world, these correction filters are no longer necessary, replaced by a feature found in most -- even the entry-level -- digital cameras called, White Balance. Here's an article explaining the whats, hows and wherefores.  There's more at _Understanding White Balance _on PhotoXels

*4 - What is shutter speed?*
What sort of effect will adjusting your shutter speed have your pictures, both technically and creatively? This short tutorial has some answers - and a light dusting of inspiration, too. Read it all on _What is shutter speed?_ on Small Aperture

*5 - Photography illustrated*
A fun and unusual take on teaching photography, this site takes a couple of cartoon characters explaining photography to each other, and turns it into a somewhat-readable guide to various aspects of photography. I'm not a big fan myself, but several of my readers e-mailed the link to me, saying it helped them out - so why not! Get it all on _Photography illustrated_ on Worth 1000

*6 - What is a small aperture?*
What is a small aperture? How will altering the aperture of your lens affect your photos. This quick and easy guide should answer those questions. Read more on _What is a small aperture?_ on Small Aperture

*7 - What is white balance?*
Knowing what white balance is, how it affects your pictures, and how to control it can make a huge difference to your pictures. This introductory guide will help you out. There's more for you on _What is white balance?_ on Small Aperture

*8 - Infra Red Basics*
Infra red photography is a great challenge - and enables you to take a couple of steps into the world of the arcane and unreal-looking. With a side helping of awesome. Here's how... Read more on _Infra Red Basics_ on Worth 1000

*9 - Understanding Lens Contrast*
Many photographers &#8212; even some experienced and knowledgeable ones &#8212; seem permanently confused about contrast, especially when the word is used to describe lenses. This article thoroughly rectifies that situation, and is well worth a read if you're interested in having a deeper understanding of lenses and what you're looking for when you buy one. There's more at _Understanding Lens Contrast_ on luminous Landscape

*10 - 8 steps to sharper pictures*
I personally love this tutorial as it has helped a lot of photographers get a firm grip on how to produce sharp images without using any specific software such as Photoshop or Lightroom. 8 Simple and easy to follow steps to make difference in your images.
Check out the full tutorial on _8 steps to sharper pictures_ on Pixiq
*
11 - Your pictures; your rights, redux*
This article sets out the difference between copyright and licensing rights, and highlights what you need to look for when signing licensing rights deals, even if it's only to display your pictures on a photo-sharing website.
Interested? Check out _Your pictures; your rights, redux_ on Small Aperture
*
12 - Understanding Polarizing Filters*
There are a lot of photographic efects you can re-create digitally easily enough... Polarisers isn't one of them, so if you're planning to take the leap into the world of landscape photography, you could do a lot worse than buying one - and learning how to use it.
Check out the full tutorial on _Understanding Polarizing Filters_ on Cambridge in Colour
*
13 - Understand digital camera Sensors*
For the geek among us, learning how a camera sensor actually works is very interesting indeed - this guide talks you through some of the details about how to make it tastier. There's more at _Understand digital camera Sensors_ on Cambridge in Colour
*
14 - White Balance Basics*
Digital SLRs do a great job of figuring out white balance for you, but sometimes they don't get it quite right. If you understand the principles behind white balance, and how to control it yourself, your photography will come on leaps and bounds. This guide will get you started. Can't get enough? Read it all on _White Balance Basics_ on Paxton Prints
*
15 - Your pictures; your rights*
What is copyright? When do you need a model release? If you want to use your images commercially, what do you need to know? This quick-and-dirty guide should help you out. Read more on _Your pictures; your rights _on Small Aperture

*16 - Understanding Camera Lenses*
This tutorial sets out the basics in lens composition and focal length. It talks you through zooms and primes and it covers apertures. When you're starting out with glass, start here. Get the full skinny at *Understanding Camera Lenses on Cambridge in Colour*


----------



## tentwo

So there you have it.  All the information I uncovered and used throughout my start at the NY school of Art and This was the conglomorate of the notes and readings we had from the classes.  I hope this aids all of you new and old and I look forward to learning from all of you as well!


----------



## ratssass

WOW!!!Thanks........kinda like Christmas in Dec.
...while i love to read,and do so every chance i get,i also enjoy the videos from adorama,b&h,adobe,to name a few.I semi watch them quite a bit while performing other tasks.


----------



## Overread

tentwo  - only had a quick look but that looks like a great listing and quick summary of some very good articles - many thanks for putting the time into those posts 

Histograms by Sparky http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...o-gallery/311414-demystifying-histograms.html


----------



## tentwo

No problem. I just took my notes from the courses and copy and pasted them here.  I tried to break each reply up into the topics.


----------



## felicity

Hi thanks alot I have a great passion for photography...but dont know where to start, what to do? You helped me alot


----------



## dxqcanada

Umm, Overread ... someone's going to have to sort/categorize all of tentwo's additions ...


----------



## jowensphoto

10 one light portrait set ups: 10 Ways to Shoot Stunning Portraits With Only One Light


----------



## KansanShooter

Thanks 10-2!  Spent the last 2 days reading all that. Great info!


----------



## surin

i really like this post it is very informative for my all doubts regarding photography thanks for sharing such wonderful post.


----------



## Sumnerr

For general information and tutorials I would check out this site. The site is mostly for landscape and nature photographers, but there is a lot of good information for any type of photographer none the less.


----------



## Michael79

I like this a lot, and have read quite a bit of it. I hope I don't get crapped on for this next suggestion. Wouldn't these topics make it's own great forum though? Or a sub-forum? Just asking.

Thanks for all the post all.


----------



## Stoikimagic1

I really like this link & it's very helpful for us.


----------



## alexjeffries

If anyone need Photoshop Lightroom tutorials ... just ping me


----------



## thomaspaker

tentwo said:


> Here are some very good podcast out there I think can help many of you.
> *Podcasts/Videocasts*
> In alphabetical order:
> 
> 
> Adobe® Photoshop® Lightroom  (videocast)
> Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Killer Tips  Lightroom Videos  (videocast)
> Audio2u Shutters Inc. (podcast)
> Candid Frame (podcast)
> Chase Jarvis Photography TV Edt. (videocast)
> Digital Photography Podcast (podcast)
> Digital Photography Podcast Video Edt. (videocast)
> Digital Photography Tips from the Top Floor (podcast/videocast)
> Digital Story (podcast)
> DigitalPro Talks Podcast (podcast)
> EXIF and Beyond (podcast)
> Inside Digital Photo Radio (podcast)  iTunes feed
> Jeff Curtos Camera Position  (podcast)
> LensWork  Photography and the Creative Process (podcast)
> Lightroom for Digital Photographers  (videocast)
> Photography 101    (videocast)
> Photography Podcast (podcast)
> PhotoNetCast (podcast) You should really subscribe to this one
> Photoshop for Digital Photographers (videocast)
> Photoshop Killer Tips (videocast)
> PhotoShop User TV (videocast)
> Photowalkthrough (videocast)
> Pixelicious (videocast)
> Pro Photography Show (podcast)
> This Week in Photography (podcast/videocast)
> Thoughts on Photography (podcast)
> The Digital Photography Show (podcast)



Hey thanks for sharing. I will go fro it. I am looking for some tutorials. Will you suggest me which tool i should use for photo editing.


----------



## uhtred

That was an excellent read.. thanks


----------



## sudomark3

ManualMode said:


> I'd like to add my own site to the list and would like to contribute to this site if I can: www.manualmode.info
> perfect for the absolute beginner with a DSLR.





Your website is perfect for the beginners. The details that i found on your website is quite good and knowledgeable but i am wondering you will add some more technique which can help me to be a good photographer.


----------



## XtraOrdinary

Overread said:


> Some of you might recall that we have an already started list of tutorials on the site listed here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/123160-tutorial-thread.html
> 
> However that list has grown old, some of the camera brands have moved on and the tutorials are now out of date. Furthermore many people simply don't know about it, they overlook or simply miss out the tutorial section and thus never make full use of it to help reference the material to new members to the site or to each other.
> 
> As such we are starting again with a fresh thread, fresh articles and fresh submissions from the membership. This is your chance to help really craft together a comprehensive list of guides, both advanced and basic, to help other photographers.
> 
> These articles can be of any kind, from threads on the site through to review and articles written on external websites. Remember also that we don't just deal with digital photography here, film photography and video articles are both additional valid topics that we need helpful guides on.
> 
> 
> 
> So this is your chance - you, the members, are going to help build this and this is your way to give back to the community and also have a chance to have some great articles to reference. We want your articles - post them up and link to them and I'll work at building them into a comprehensive resource of tutorials right here. Also note that you can also go through the linked tutorial thread above, many of the articles will still be valid and thus there is no problem listing them all over again.
> 
> 
> 
> *General FAQs:*
> 
> *Lens FAQs:*
> 
> *Camera FAQs:*
> 
> *Lighting FAQs:*
> 
> *PP or Post Processing FAQs:*
> 
> *Equipment review sites, etc. *
> 
> *Books/general reference websites:*




Hi buddy,

You can be sure of having the day captured in such a way that you can live it with the photos again and again.



Thanking You
-------------

Xtra Ordinary


----------



## KathleenJ

Great information for beginner photographers. I think also a lot of people learn best by taking an online course where they can develop a rapport with their mentor and get than personal feedback. I know I always learn best that way!

Happy snapping!
KathleenJ


----------



## dmm

I was looking for a nice tutorial for exceptional pictures and *this* is what I found, also contains a *bonus* that is like a compilation of some articles from experts in the topic... both are ebooks with tons of info for noobies or even advanced photographers...


----------



## ramaman

Hi all, 

In relation to this topic, we have just recently launched our new website for free online courses, Wikasa . We basically curate best online courses in certain topics and will help crowdfunding those who want to produce courses, in the near future.

We have curated our first photography-themed course https://www.wikasa.com/courses/exposing-digital-photography ,and more will come later on.

The course aims to teach you how to be a become better photographer through an *understanding of the technical aspects and terms of a digital camera*

At the moment, we are also looking to collaborate with curator/content contributor volunteers to help choosing the right content. If anyone is interested in this or any other kind of possible cooperation, feel free to PM me or email to rama@qometlabs.com 

Thanks all! Hope our website can be helpful for all of you.

Rama


----------



## mckeonkent

Hey thanks for sharing the list tentwo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your list really helping me seeking information on good blog


----------



## g4ptek

KmH said:


> Here is a good starting point - Digital Photography Tutorials


a good site for beginner like me


----------



## glun

Thank you for sharing! These are all great!


----------



## lingzi330

Hi, I have a new Nikon D3200 with 2 lens, 18-55mm and 55mm-200mm, what sizes of lens filter I shall get to for these two lens? Can anyone help me on this? Thank you very much!


----------



## oldhippy

lingzi330 said:


> Hi, I have a new Nikon D3200 with 2 lens, 18-55mm and 55mm-200mm, what sizes of lens filter I shall get to for these two lens? Can anyone help me on this? Thank you very much!


52mm


----------



## Britanica

So much information! Thank you for sharing this OP and others in the thread.


----------



## sgthsth

Fantastic. Thank you ManualMode.


----------

